# Eure Meinung zu Windows Vista



## Korinis (27. Juni 2008)

ist vista eigentlich schlecht oder ist es jetzt doch  nicht schlecht? ich hab so viele verschiedene meinungen gehört das ich jetzt gerne wissen möchte was jetzt stimmt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vista*



Korinis schrieb:


> ist vista eigentlich schlecht oder ist es jetzt doch nicht schlecht?


Es gibt Vor- und Nachteile, wie bei jedem Betriebssystem
-------------
Mein Tipp:
Leih dir doch mal von einem Bekannten die Vista DVD aus und installiere es bei dir.
Damit kannst du es 30 Tage lang testen, und dir selber eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Philster91 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vista*



> ist vista eigentlich schlecht oder ist es jetzt doch nicht schlecht? ich hab so viele verschiedene meinungen gehört das ich jetzt gerne wissen möchte was jetzt stimmt.


wie gesagt, es sind einfach subjektive meinungen, das kann man nicht pauschal sagen und es muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, ob für ihn die nachteile oder vorteile z.b. gegenüber xp überwiegen.


----------



## potzblitz (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vista*



Korinis schrieb:


> ich hab so viele verschiedene meinungen gehört das ich jetzt gerne wissen möchte was jetzt stimmt.



Wiso? Steht bei dir ein Systemwechsel an? Wie sieht dein jetziger PC Hardwaretechnisch aus (lohnt sich dann der Wechsel?!)!

Ich habe mit mein Vista x64 nie Probleme gehabt und kann eigendlich nichts negatives Berichten. Verstehe deshab auch nicht das gemotze der anderen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vista*



potzblitz schrieb:


> Ich habe mit mein Vista x64 nie Probleme gehabt und kann eigendlich nichts negatives Berichten. Verstehe deshab auch nicht das gemotze der anderen


 
Dito. Finde Vista komfortabler als XP.
Hatte XP-32, dann Vista-32 und jetz Vista-64.
Vista-64 ist eindeutig das beste.


----------



## riedochs (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vista*

Ich will Vista64 auch nicht mehr missen.


----------



## tbird (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vista*

schliesse mich meinen vorrednern an. vista hat für mich im vergleich zu xp nur vorteile


----------



## DOTL (28. Juni 2008)

Sei doch bitte so gut und wähle beim nächsten mal eine treffendere Thread-Überschrift. "Vista" alleine in einem Vista-Unterforum sagt nichts aus.


----------



## Leopardgecko (28. Juni 2008)

Ich benutze Vista Home Premium x86 schon seit einem Jahr und Vista Ultimate x64 seit 8 Monaten und seit Ultimate habe ich XP sogut wie gar nicht mehr verwendet, obwohl ich auch das noch installiert habe.

Mit Vista bin ich rundherum zufrieden.
Und diese immer noch negative Einstellung zu Vista ist absolut unbegründet.
Erst recht ist diese manchmal geradezu hasserfüllte Ablehnung einiger Nörgler (die Vista in den meisten Fälllen wahrscheinlich nur vom Hörensagen kennen) mehr als fragwürdig.


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Juni 2008)

Vista ist nicht der Horror. Perfekt ist es aber auch nicht. Irgendwo zwischendrin, Windows halt. Same as usual. Mit dem SP1 wurden aber noch ein paar grobe Schnitzer gekittet und so langsam ist nicht mehr verbuggter als XP. 

Meine Ordneransichten machen teilweise aber immer noch, was sie wollen.


----------



## push@max (28. Juni 2008)

Es hängt auch ab, mit welcher Hardware man Vista in Angriff nimmt. Ich habe auf meinem Notebook WinXP zusätzlich installiert, weil Vista zum booten, runterfahren usw. einfach viel zu lange braucht.

Das Notebook hat folgende Hardware:
HP Pavilion dv6645eg
AMD Turion X2 1,9GHz
2GB RAM DDR2
Geforce 8400M

Trotzdem dauert es im Vergleich zu XP spürbar länger sich durch mehrere Ordner zu klicken. Wenn das Vista-System schon mehrere Monate benutzt wurde, wird es noch langsamer und für mich persönlich sind die ganzen Wartezeiten überhaupt nichts. Auf dem Desktop-PC mit mehr Leistung fallen die langen Ladezeiten nicht so sehr auf...trotzdem kann es mit einem frisch installierten XP bei weitem nicht mithalten. Von den Funktionen nutze ich die gleichen wie unter XP...naja bisschen Benutzerfreundlicher würde ich sagen.


----------



## lequalium (2. Juli 2008)

schließe  mich push@max`s  meinung an!!
ohne richtige Hardware kann man Vista einfach nicht genießen....

Man muss aber sagen das wenn man die richtgen einstellungen macht und sich schon etwas mit vista auskennt, kannman mehr leistung raushohlen....


----------



## CeresPK (2. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir Vista zusammen mit meinem Rechner vor etwa einem Jahr gekauft und war gleich von anfang an begeistert.
Was einige da sagen wie etwa: Vista ist ****** weil es noch nicht ausgereift genug ist kann ich ganz und gar nicht nachvollziehen.
Es stimmt allerdings das es für manch ein Stück Hardware noch immer keine Treiber gibt (und das ändert sich bestimmt auch nicht mehr) , das liegt aber nicht an Vista sondern an den Hardwareherstellern, dafür bringt Vista von haus aus schon viele Treiber mit,
etwa mein Drucker von HP läuft 1A dabei ist kein Treiber von HP installiert sondern der der bei Vista dabei war.
Also dir muss klar sein wenn du Vista nutzen willst musst du schon etwas aktuellere Hardware besitzen und nicht etwa noch nen P3 und ne Riva TNT, wobei das bei der 32 bit Version nicht ganz so schlimm ist wie mit der 64 bit Version, aber das kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen weil ich bis jetzt nur Vista 32bit nutze.
Jetzt muss ich sagen ich würde Vista gegen kein anderes OS tauschen wollen, ein stabieleres, schöneres und sichereres System hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Juli 2008)

Das Problem bei den für den Heimgebrauch gedachten Vista (Home P. und teilweise auch Business) ist, dass bereits bei der Installation dem User keine Wahl gelassen wird, welche Vista-Internen Programme und Dienste aktiviert werden sollen und welche nicht.

Das wurde in Server 2008 für mich perfekt gelöst. Installiert man Server 2008 hat man nicht mehr als ein Betriebssystem, das gerade so sich mit dem Internet verbinden kann und alle (mit Vista kompatiblen) Programme installieren kann. Das wars. Selbst der Look erinnern noch an ein Win2K, weil der Design Dienst deaktiviert bzw. nicht installiert ist. Die Benutzerkontensteuerung ist deaktiviert, sowie die automatische Defragmentierung.

In diesem Zustand liegt der RAM-Verbrauch bei 300MB (mit 30 aktiven Prozessen) und das Ding ist stabiler als jedes XP.

Will man jetzt daraus ein echtes Vista machen, braucht man nur in die Rubrik Server zu klicken und bequem den ganzen Zusatzkram mit einer detailierten Beschreibung zu jedem Programm auszuwählen und zu installieren. 

So muss das gemacht werden! Dem User selbst entscheiden lassen, was er installieren will und nicht alles auf einmal installieren und den User allein lassen mit dem Leistungsverschwendenden und Nicht gebrauchten Dreck, der u.a. für langsamens Herunterfahren/Booten verantwortlich ist. 

Nicht zuletzt muss man natürlich sagen, dass der User daran nicht ganz unschuldig ist. Ich habe irgendwann aufgehört die Zahl der Unfähigen Leute zu zählen.

Wenn MS eine Lösung finden würde, dem jeweiligen Benutzer quasi "Händchen zu halten" und genau bei der Installation zu erklären was er gebrauchen kann von Vista und was nicht, wäre das ein Riesen Schritt nach vorne für MS.

Dann dauert halt mal eine Installation von Vista 3h. Aber besser als 2 Jahre Ärger mit einem langsamen Vista zu haben. 

Im Übrigen habe ich Server 2008 auf einem AMD Athlon 1400, 1GB, Radeon 9600SE am laufen. Für Office ist das Optimal und reicht aus. Ein Vista Home P. könnte ich darauf nicht verwenden.


----------



## DanielX (2. Juli 2008)

Also mit meiner Hardware ist Vista kein Problem nur andauernd stürzen meine Games ab. 

Ich denke mal das liegt immer noch an dieser unausgereifeten x64 Version.

Aber sonst finde ich Vista eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, wen man genug eingestellt hatt versteht sich. 

Aber um erlich zu sein viele neue Funktionen von Vista nutze ich garnicht oder kenne sie noch nicht mal, 

ich wäre warscheinlich auch garnicht Umgestiegen hätte ich es nicht von Microsoft geschänkt bekommen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (3. Juli 2008)

DanielX schrieb:


> Also mit meiner Hardware ist Vista kein Problem nur andauernd stürzen meine Games ab.
> 
> Ich denke mal das liegt immer noch an dieser unausgereifeten x64 Version.



Hab keine Probs mit Vista x64.
Vllt liegts auch gar nicht an Vista?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (3. Juli 2008)

Ich find Vista richtig gut man musst halt einiges einstellen damits auch richtig werkelt.
Das mit den Ordneransichten nervt halt noch a bissel aber dem Kann man über die Registry abhilfe schaffen. Wen es intersiert hier klicken.


----------



## Bigyeti (3. Juli 2008)

Ich benutze beides.

Vista allerdings nur zum Crysis zoggen.

Ich finde es umständlich, unübersichtlich und die neuen Ideen nerfen eig. nur^^
beispiel Spiele Explorer zusatztaskleiste.
Zudem zieht Vista zu viel Leistung, vor allem Notebooks mit 1 GB Ram sterben damit^^

Hatte auch schon heftige probleme unter Vista eine TV karte zu installieren, die angeblich Vista fähig sein soll^^

Mein nächstes festes OS wird erst Windows Seven sein 

Vista ist nur so etwas wie Windows ME /2000.

Das ist nur meine Meinung, hab mich halt an mein gutes altes XP gewöhnt


----------



## CeresPK (3. Juli 2008)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> Ich benutze beides.
> 
> Vista allerdings nur zum Crysis zoggen.
> 
> ...


das finde ich richtig geil
Win 7 ist doch genau das gleiche wie Vista nur etwas überarbeitet
also verstehe ich das nicht du wirst bestimmt keine Hardware die nicht auf Vista läuft mit Windows 7 nutzen können


----------



## HeX (3. Juli 2008)

Also für mich ist Vista nichts... finde den neuen explorer schrecklich, das audiosystem gefällt mir gar nicht... besonders da es meine gute allte soundblaster nicht wirklich mag (ms bieted treiber für an die überhaupt nicht gehen), die suche ist find auch auch sehr umständlich gelöst.
einige wichtige programme / spiele laufen einfach nicht unter vista
und ich finde es hässlich

also bleib bei XP ... solange alles funktioniert


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Juli 2008)

@HeX:
Sehe ich auch so. 
Ich benutze, bzw, habe mir Vista zugelegt, weil ich es mal sehen wollte und für den neuen Computer, den ich mir zulegen will.
Derzeit benutze ich jedoch immer noch XP.
Liegt daran, dass es für einige Hardware, die ich habe (Canon Scanner, Hauppauge WinTV Nexus) keine Vista Treiber gibt.

Habe Vista installiert, finde ich aber nicht so berauschend. Wenn es ginge, würde ich das "Millenium des NT" überspringen und gleich Windows Seven benutzen.

Angeblich sollen erste Alpha Versionen mehr Stabilität haben als Vista jetzt.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. Juli 2008)

Also ich nutze auch nur noch Vista , auch wenn es die x86 ist !
Ich finde es ist gegenüber xp besser zu bedienen und die Oberfläche ist schöner anzusehen  !
Ne aber mal ernsthaf , ich finde auch das Vista schon ein gutes OS ist !
Es gibt aber auch solche die meinen das Xp die bessere Wahl ist ! Das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden ! 

Mfg Micha


----------



## CiSaR (4. Juli 2008)

ich freu mich auf windows seven laut einer aussage von microsaft soll das neue windows bloß noch 250mb ram verbrauen


----------



## Bimek (7. Juli 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> ich freu mich auf windows seven laut einer aussage von microsaft soll das neue windows bloß noch 250mb ram verbrauen



Mit 250MB wirds visuell bestimmt sehr ansprechend  

Und was solls, bei den RAM Preisen momentan kann Vista von mir aus 2GB belegen.... 8GB DDR2 kosten ~150€.....


----------



## AlterKadaver (7. Juli 2008)

bin auch mal auf Windows Seven gespannt.. mal sehn ob es hält, wasses verspricht..

das müsste ja wirklich ne GROOOßE REVOLUTION in der Redmonder Softwareschmiede abgelaufen sein


----------



## DOTL (8. Juli 2008)

Na ja, große Evolutionen kann man heute in der IT Branche nicht mehr wirklich erwarten. Dazu sind die Produktlebenszyklen zu gering gehalten. Zudem sollen bereits kleinere Veränderungen zum Kauf eines neuen Produkts anregen - und es es dabei nur eine "Alt gegen Neu" Aktion bei der im Wesentlichen nur die Produktnummer/Markenname geändert wurde, die Features aber gleich gelassen wurden.

Windows Vista wurde anfangs auch als große Neuerung angekündigt, doch im Kern ist vieles gleich blieben. Die größten Änderungen sind wohl an der Oberfläche selbst vorgenommen worden. 
Dennoch aber bietet Vista gegenüber dem Vorgänger zahlreiche Features, die das Arbeiten angenehmer gestalten.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juli 2008)

Ich finde nach wie vor Leute witzig, die sagen "Ich bleibe bei XP, Vista ist total verbuggt" oder "ich überspringe Vista und starte dann mit Windows 7.

Fakt ist ja, dass XP beim Start noch zickiger war als Vista, erst ab SP1 wurde es benutzbar und erst ab SP2 richtig gut. Bin mit SP2 ca auf XP umgestiegen damals. Win2000 war glaubich ab Start noch mit das Stabilste bisher.
Vista schlägt sich soweit ganz gut, in Anbetracht der Neuerungen.

Windows 7 wird, je nach Zahl der Neuerungen/Änderungen am Start genauso zickig wie Vista sein oder schlimmer. Ich wette drauf, dass es dann in 1-2 Jahren heißen wird: Windows 7? Nääh, ich bleib bei meinem Vista Sp2, ist viel stabiler und schneller.
Weil solche Stimmen gabs bisher bei jeder neuen Windowsversion. XP wurde auch nachgesagt, speicherhungrig, langsam und viel zu verspielt zu sein im Vergleich zu Win2000.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2008)

Vista ist schon nicht schlecht, das Problem ist das es von irgendwelchen Leuten, die keine Ahnung und/oder es nie benutzt haben, schlecht geredet wird.

Das beste Beispiel ist UAC, da wird gemeckert und gemotzt und kaum einer weiß, wo der Sinn davon liegt, ebenso wird beim meckern über UAC auch meist vergessen, das vergleichbares schon seit Dekaden unter Linux und OSX sowie verwandten usus ist, nur M$ war damit etwas hinten dran...
Hier wäre es eher angebracht über die Softwarehersteller zu meckern, warum brauch ich bei einem Spiel Administratorrechte?!
Meist nur weils bescheuert programmiert wurd oder irgendein blöder Kopierschutz benutzt wird...
Das UAC dazu da ist, den Nutzer vor Dingen zu schützen, die den Rechner beeinflussen könnten, wird nicht gesehen, das sowas nötig ist idR auch nicht.

Unterm Strich ist Vista ein gewaltiger Schritt nach vorn!!
Leider ists nicht ganz fertig auf dem Markt gekommen, die größten Probleme/Macken gibts mitm Explorer, der gern mal die Einstellungen verpeilt und auch anderen Tools wie z.B. dem Kalender.


----------



## CeresPK (8. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich finde nach wie vor Leute witzig, die sagen "Ich bleibe bei XP, Vista ist total verbuggt" oder "ich überspringe Vista und starte dann mit Windows 7.
> 
> Fakt ist ja, dass XP beim Start noch zickiger war als Vista, erst ab SP1 wurde es benutzbar und erst ab SP2 richtig gut. Bin mit SP2 ca auf XP umgestiegen damals. Win2000 war glaubich ab Start noch mit das Stabilste bisher.
> Vista schlägt sich soweit ganz gut, in Anbetracht der Neuerungen.
> ...


Genau dieser Ansicht bin ich auch, Vista ist ein gutes OS und ich bin mir sicher das es mit Vista und Seven genau so wird wie jetzt mit XP und Vista.
OK ja es ist Speicherhungrig aber es ist ein wirklich schickes und vor allem sicheres OS welches ein paar kleinere Macken hat, aber welches Windows hat das nicht.
Vista ist auch nicht unausgereift egal welches ob nun X86 oder X64.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (8. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch zufrieden,
Stabil, und hatte sonst noch keine großen probs.
Benutz Vista jetzt schon nen halbes jahr


----------



## DanielX (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab Vista Business x64 und muss sagen eigentlich ganz nice. 

Nur irgendwie stürzen da ganz gerne Programme ab, manchmal mehr manchmal weniger.


----------



## Player007 (9. Juli 2008)

Nutze bald Home Premium X64 ein Jahr lang und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.
Gibt zwar manchmal so mini Problemchen, aber das ist nix schlimmes.

Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2008)

Naja, unterm Strich sollte man durchaus sagen, das M$ das OS und die 'Zusatzsoftware' ein wenig stärker trennen sollte, so dass man diverse Elemente einfach austauschen kann, wie eben den Explorer, der ja nicht wirklich gut funktioniert.

Leider ist es nicht mehr üblich, mit einem Betriebssystem ein Betriebssystem auszuliefern, es wird auch noch 'nen ganzer Sack voll irgendwelcher unnötiger Progrämmchen mit ausgeliefert, zum Beispiel die Spiele von Windows oder aber Paint, Wordpad and so on...


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, unterm Strich sollte man durchaus sagen, das M$ das OS und die 'Zusatzsoftware' ein wenig stärker trennen sollte, so dass man diverse Elemente einfach austauschen kann, wie eben den Explorer, der ja nicht wirklich gut funktioniert.
> 
> Leider ist es nicht mehr üblich, mit einem Betriebssystem ein Betriebssystem auszuliefern, es wird auch noch 'nen ganzer Sack voll irgendwelcher unnötiger Progrämmchen mit ausgeliefert, zum Beispiel die Spiele von Windows oder aber Paint, Wordpad and so on...



nuja, den explorer braucht man schon noch, zumindest kurz nach der installation, bis man den ersatz seiner wahl installiert hat (bei mir directory opus).


----------



## Lucky.Smile (11. Juli 2008)

Also ich als Vista-Neuling bin hin und hergerissen. Einserseits ist alles top und wunderschön, doch auf der anderen Seite steht da z.B. das mit den nervigen Fragen. Ich kann nix machen, ohne das ich von Vista kaputtgequasselt werde ob ich dies und jenes erlauben will.

Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit, dass ich die fragerei beim verschieben oder kopieren von Daten ausschalten kann? Nervt mich wenn ich zum verschieben einer 2 Megabyte großen Datei 10 Sekunden brauche. Bei XP geht das STR+X oder C und am anderen Ort STRG+V. Ende gut, alles gut. Ich finde es teilweise sehr umständlich bei Vista.


Lucky


----------



## CeresPK (11. Juli 2008)

Hast du schonmal die Benutzerkontensteuerung ausgeschaltet.
Das könnte dir helfen einfach mal in der Hilf eingeben und du findest es.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (11. Juli 2008)

AHA! Cool, hat geholfen, jetzt gehts was einfacher 


THX


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

Es will sich partout bei mir nicht installieren lassen ;D


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Wie nicht installieren lassen?
Nicht das du da ne 64bit Variante auf nem Athlon XP draufmachen willst das geht nämlich nicht

ne nur kleiner Scherz

Wo hängts denn??


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Juli 2008)

Und bei mir wars so mit XP SP2  seit SP3 wollte es dann..


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

Ich hab nen Q6600 @ 3GHz mit 4GB RAM und nem P35 DS3P sowie einer HD 2900 XT ;D

Lege die DVD ein, starte den Rechner via DVD, so, bewegt sich nix mehr, Laufwerk auf, Laufwerk zu, geht zum nächsten Schritt, Key eingegeben, wieder nix, Laufwerk auf/zu, nächster Schritt usw... richtig schlecht...


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Hä das verstehe ich ja mal gar nicht 
Für jeden schritt immer wieder die DVD raus und wieder rein das ist ja affig, hast du es schonmal unter XP installiert???


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (12. Juli 2008)

Hast mal probiert, dir eine Vista-CD mit allen Updates zu erstellen?
Hat ja bei mir mit XP geklappt


----------



## jetztaber (12. Juli 2008)

@HeNrY

Mit dem DVD-LW gibt es sonst keine anderen Probleme? Und dann 4x1 GB oder 2x2 GB Ram?


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

2x2 GB. Ich werd es morgen mal über XP versuchen.


----------



## jetztaber (12. Juli 2008)

Ist das vielleicht so eine Upgradeversion, die ein installiertes XP braucht? Das wäre in der Tat ungut. Jedes mal zur Installation von Vista vorher XP installieren? 

Vielleicht will er auch nur eine XP-CD eingelegt haben, um sich vom Upgraderecht zu überzeugen. Das gabs auch schon mal von MS.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (12. Juli 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Q6600 @ 3GHz mit 4GB RAM und nem P35 DS3P sowie einer HD 2900 XT ;D
> 
> Lege die DVD ein, starte den Rechner via DVD, so, bewegt sich nix mehr, Laufwerk auf, Laufwerk zu, geht zum nächsten Schritt, Key eingegeben, wieder nix, Laufwerk auf/zu, nächster Schritt usw... richtig schlecht...




Hast du evtl. 2 Laufwerke? Bei mir war es so, dass ich mein altes CD-ROM (Ja, sowas gibts noch) ausstöpseln musste. Sonst hat er nur die Vista Daten von der DVD kopiert und hing danach so rum, konnte nur die Maus bewegen. Falls du nur eins hast, prüfe deine Jumperstellungen, am besten immer auf Cable-Select.

Lucky


----------



## Klutten (12. Juli 2008)

Ich habe hier schon bei mehreren Rechnern Probleme mit der Installation von Vista in Verbindung von 4 GB gehabt. Entweder die Installation startete nicht, oder es gab schicke Bluescreens. Mit einen RAM Riegel (2GB) hat dann immer Alles wunderbar funktioniert. Nach der Installation den zweiten Riegel wieder zugesteckt und gut. Warum ist zwar fraglich, aber wenns läuft - läufts.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (12. Juli 2008)

Also momentan bekomme ich ehrlich gesagt bei Vista das große Reihern. Mal funktioniert was, mal nicht.

Besonders große Probleme habe ich mit meiner Xtreme Music. Dort bekomme ich zum verrecken das Micro nicht ans laufen. In XP derzeit alles super


----------



## HeNrY (12. Juli 2008)

Ich werd beides mal probieren.
Zu den Laufwerken: 1 DVD-LW an IDE und 1 DVD-Brenner an SATA...^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (12. Juli 2008)

Windows Vista ist meiner Meinung nach das Beste weil Übersichtlichste Betriebsystem!

Auch wenn sich so etwas per Tools nachrüsten lässt und es von Apple geklaut ist - die eingebaute Suche macht Arbeiten viel schneller und effektiver. In Verbindung mit einer G11 (Markos) ist das tägliche Arbeiten endlich einfach.

Unter XP dauert es etwa 15 Sekunden bis ich ein Programm geöffnet habe. (Start => Alle Programme => Ordner => Verknüpfung)
Unter Vista: Stichwort eingeben => fertig! So muss das sein.


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

mach mal mit deim IDE Laufwerkl habe mir heute Nachmittag Vista 64bit draufgeknallt und mein Sata Laufwerk hatt kein Ton von sich gegeben!


----------



## EvilKnivel (13. Juli 2008)

Ich nutze auch Vista 64 bit. und hab bisher noch nie Probleme gehabt. Selbst alls einige über die "mangelnde" Treiberunterstütztung gemeckert haben hab ich mich net beirren lassen, ich dacht mir probiers doch einfach mal aus und schau, schau ich will mein Vista 64 bit nimme hergeben. Un die 4 GiB Ram sin auch nur zum sabbern schön.

Mfg EvilKnivel


----------



## CeresPK (13. Juli 2008)

jaja Ram muss ich noch bestellen am liebsten ja schöne Mushkins aber die kosten 80 Okken (für die die es hier mal als Lesertest gab)
also kauf ich schone Corsairs wie ich sie schon drinne habe

Hab ja jetzt auch Vista x64 und ich muss sagen von Treiberproblemen: keine Spur bin sehr zufrieden damit
TOP


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2008)

Lucky.Smile schrieb:


> Also momentan bekomme ich ehrlich gesagt bei Vista das große Reihern. Mal funktioniert was, mal nicht.
> 
> Besonders große Probleme habe ich mit meiner Xtreme Music. Dort bekomme ich zum verrecken das Micro nicht ans laufen. In XP derzeit alles super



Das leigt aber definitv an der Unfähigkeit von Creative


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Juli 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das leigt aber definitv an der Unfähigkeit von Creative



sind von vista halt einfach überrascht worden, die amen jungs bei creative.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Juli 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> sind von vista halt einfach überrascht worden, die amen jungs bei creative.


 
Stimmt - die hatten - wie alle Anderen - eben auch bloss gut 1 Jahr Zeit für Treiber etc.


----------



## Inside Man (16. Juli 2008)

also vista is meiner meinung nach ganz nett

es is mehr für multimedia ausgelegt

also für den alltag besser als xp


----------



## Fransen (16. Juli 2008)

Ich benutze jetzt seit ca. 2Wochen Vista Ultimate inkl. SP1 und finde es eigentlich ganz cool

Windows XP Prof. vermisse ich nicht, Vista ist meienr Meinung nach nicht viel besser, aber auch kein Schritt zurück

Leider macht meine Creative X-FI auch manchmal zicken....


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Juli 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt - die hatten - wie alle Anderen - eben auch bloss gut 1 Jahr Zeit für Treiber etc.



Naja, eher 2-3 Jahre


----------



## Falk (16. Juli 2008)

Vista ist auf keinen Fall ein Rückschritt. Nicht das man es unbedingt haben müsste, es spricht aber auch nicht viel (ok, hier kommen jetzt die DRM-Gegner) dagegen, es zu benutzen. Es ist stabil, läuft schnell, hat einige gute Lösungen, sieht gut aus und kann als 64-Bit-Version auch mit standesgemäßem RAM-Ausgabe (also 4 GB+) umgehen


----------



## d00mfreak (16. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> ok, hier kommen jetzt die DRM-Gegner



Dazu sag ich nur, dass sie selbst dumm sind. Im Übrigen ist es eher ein Diktat der Content-Industrie. Vista ermöglich die Nutzung von DRM-geschützten Inhalten, aber wenn man damit nix zu tun haben will, muss man auch nix damit zu tun haben. Andere Betriebsysteme überlassen einem die gar nicht die Wahl, entweder sind die Inhalte DRM-frei, oder man kann sie gar nicht nutzen. Atm sieht es eh so aus, als würde DRM die nächsten 2 Jahre nicht überleben.


----------



## kmf (16. Juli 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Atm sieht es eh so aus, als würde DRM die nächsten 2 Jahre nicht überleben.


Was, so lange noch?  Ich hoffte, es ginge um einiges schneller.  heise online - Zäher Abschied von DRM


----------



## Worm (16. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Vista Home Premium x64 mit SP1 und bei mir Läufts eig ganz stabil und zuverlässig.


----------



## Adrenalize (16. Juli 2008)

Das ist so ähnlich wie mit dem Atomausstieg. DRM wird erst dann vollends in die Grube fahren, wenn die Hersteller einen Ersatz gefunden haben, der sie wieder beruhigt in ihrem Geldspeicher baden lässt.


----------



## EvilKnivel (19. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß net, ich lese oft das einige mit ihrer XF - i Probleme haben aber mir macht meine  Creative SB X-Fi Extreme Music keinerlei Probleme, trotz Vista 64 bit. Hmmmm komisch.

MfG EvilKnivel


----------



## CiSaR (19. Juli 2008)

also ich finde vista einfach nur geil


----------



## olsystems (19. Juli 2008)

Vista ist ein gutes Betriebssystems da gibts keine Frage grad nach SP1 aber ich muss sagen das der Server 2008 schneller ist als Vista und man hat mit ein wenig Arbeit die gleichen Funktionen und Designs wie in Vista.

Ich hatte bis jetzt weder unter Vista Ultimate 32/64 Bit noch unter dem Server 2008 64 Bit probleme mit den Creative Treibern.

LG
olsystems


----------



## endgegner (19. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe gehört das vista jetzt nicht das beste sein soll kann es aber nich selber beurteilen.
Ich persöhnlich warte auf Windows 7


----------



## Leopardgecko (19. Juli 2008)

EvilKnivel schrieb:


> Ich weiß net, ich lese oft das einige mit ihrer XF - i Probleme haben aber mir macht meine  Creative SB X-Fi Extreme Music keinerlei Probleme, trotz Vista 64 bit. Hmmmm komisch.
> 
> MfG EvilKnivel



Die Probleme mit X-Fi Extreme Music kann ich aber bestätigen.
Ich habe das Teil unter Vista nicht zum laufen bekommen.
Der Treiber hat nur Sch***e produziert.
Die Terratec Aureon dagegen lief auf Anhieb ohne Probleme.
Möglicherweise treten die Fehler ja nur bei bestimmten Hardwarekombinationen unter Vista auf, die den Creative-Treiber verwirren.


----------



## Lucky.Smile (20. Juli 2008)

Ja, aber insgesamt sehe ich Vista doch schon auf dem Vormarsch. Ich war, wie ich leider zugeben muss, ein sehr starker Kritiker von Vista. Kann doch alles nix sein, zu früh und steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen. Das hat sich ja auch teilweise bestätigt. Doch nun, ist ja schon einige Zeit draußen, läuft es doch recht ansehnlich. Ich hatte und habe ja Probleme mit Vista, aber nichts das sich nicht reparieren lässt.


Aber als Sicherheit behalte ich weiterhin XP als Sicherheit auf der Platte


----------



## xxcenturioxx (20. Juli 2008)

Ich habe Vista seit dem ersten tage und bin immernoch absolut überzeugt davon.
ich finde es ist das beste Windows was Microsoft je gemacht hat.
Allen Nörglern zum Trotz.

Es ist komfortabel, und man kommt mit ein paar tasten in jedes Menü oder kann jedes Programm starten.
Da wird maus beinahe unnötig..
Viel schneller als bei XP.
Wenn ich an nem Xp rechner arbeiten muss, krieg ich immer das Grauen, weil man sich wieder an das umständliche gewöhnen muss..

Vista ist seit Anbeginn stabiler als XP, deutlich stabiler.Treiber gibt es sogar für 64 Bit längst mehr als für XP..

Treiber Cds braucht man kaum noch, weil es sich alle Treiber selber sucht aus dem Netz, etwas was bei XP NICHT EIN EINZIGES MAL funktioniert hat..

Sicher, das kann man auch alles zum Teil bei XP nachrüsten, die Suche und so..
Aber vielleicht werd ich auch nur älter, aber ich hab keinen Bock mehr nach der Installation noch groß anzufangen irgendwelche Transformation Packs oder sonstwas zu installieren.
ich will sofort betriebsbereit seion und man einige Dinge kann man nicht nachrüsten.
Und so geht es sicher einem Großteil der Otto-Normal User.
Und ich mache im Verkauf immer öfter die Erfahrung, dass die Kunden die nur gehört haben Vista wäre schlecht, nachdem man ihnen mal so die Vorteile vorführt, auf einmal sagen: "Hey, cool, das geht?"

Also ich finde es sehr gut.

Und zum RAM Verbrauch:
Bei XP hat noch jeder geheult, warum man denn nicht die Auslagerungsdatei nicht abschalten kann, weil der RAm net genutzt wird.. Das weiß ich noch ganz genau. Da gab es jede Menge die die abgeschaltet haben weil sie den RAM mehr nutzen wollten.. Was ja auch logisch ist.
Und JETZT wo Vista genau das macht, wird gemotzt Vista wäre ein Ressourcenfresser.  Also was denn nun?


----------



## Dschi (20. Juli 2008)

Alles ist super an Vista, bloß dass es kein DirectSound mehr unterstützt, finde ich echt beschissen 

Kein EAX mehr, und Creative ALchemy ist jetzt auch nicht so toll (Soundfehler)

Hätten sie es nicht irgendwie zusätzlich zur Auswahl stellen können? Als Update vielleicht? 

Aber gut ich will mich nicht beschweren, ist aber ein Wermutstropfen für mich. Vista ist sehr viel stabiler, schneller und schöner. Und alles funktioniert.


----------



## HackinTosh (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin seit de ersten Vista Bet dabei und muss sagen, dass Microsoft seitdem ganze Arbeit geleistet hat. Sowohl Ultimate X86 als auch X64 sind sehr stabile und teils auch innovatibe (Schattenkopien etc.) Betriebssysteme, dei ich persönlich nicht mehr missen möchte


----------



## DarthTK (25. Juli 2008)

Also Vista kommt mir nicht auf die Platte. Habe auch mit dem neuen PC wieder ein XP mitbestellt. 64bit? Wer braucht das z. Z. wirklich schon? Dass es bei Vista ausgereifter ist, ist klar, da die 64bit-Verion von XP erst sehr spät kam. 64bit wird wohl erst mit Erscheinen von Wondows 7 wirkliche Bedeutung haben.

Mag sein, dass sich seit Erscheinen Vista um einiges verbessert hat. Da Windows 7 aber schon fast in den Startlöchern steht, werde ich auch weiterhin Vista meiden. Ich denke auch, dass die Verbraucher bei Vista auch endlich mal Microsoft gezeigt haben, wer denen ihr Geld zahlt


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2008)

DarthTK schrieb:


> Also Vista kommt mir nicht auf die Platte. Habe auch mit dem neuen PC wieder ein XP mitbestellt. 64bit? Wer braucht das z. Z. wirklich schon?


Jeder der wirklich weiß, was er tut und ab und an mal ein SPielchen spielt!

Du weißt sicherlich, das der Adressraum bei 32bit so a bisserl am Ende ist?!

Ein Beispiel wo mans bräuchte:
Oblivion, Mass Effect und viele andere Spiele...


DarthTK schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass sich seit Erscheinen Vista um einiges verbessert hat. Da Windows 7 aber schon fast in den Startlöchern steht, werde ich auch weiterhin Vista meiden. Ich denke auch, dass die Verbraucher bei Vista auch endlich mal Microsoft gezeigt haben, wer denen ihr Geld zahlt


Windows 7 steht ganz sicher NICHT in den Startlöchern!
Wenn du das denkst, dann bist du völlig falsch informiert!!

Vor 2010 passiert hier garnichts, ich rechne sogar eher mit 2011 damit, ist also noch etwas hin, bis das kommt...


----------



## Player007 (25. Juli 2008)

DarthTK schrieb:


> Also Vista kommt mir nicht auf die Platte. Habe auch mit dem neuen PC wieder ein XP mitbestellt. 64bit? Wer braucht das z. Z. wirklich schon? Dass es bei Vista ausgereifter ist, ist klar, da die 64bit-Verion von XP erst sehr spät kam. 64bit wird wohl erst mit Erscheinen von Wondows 7 wirkliche Bedeutung haben.
> 
> Mag sein, dass sich seit Erscheinen Vista um einiges verbessert hat. Da Windows 7 aber schon fast in den Startlöchern steht, werde ich auch weiterhin Vista meiden. Ich denke auch, dass die Verbraucher bei Vista auch endlich mal Microsoft gezeigt haben, wer denen ihr Geld zahlt



Vorallem, bei den Speicherpreisen, muss man einfach 4GB Ram mit 64Bit kaufen 
Außerdem läuft bei mir die X64 Version stabiler, als die X32 Version 

Gruß


----------



## d00mfreak (25. Juli 2008)

DarthTK schrieb:


> Also Vista kommt mir nicht auf die Platte. Habe auch mit dem neuen PC wieder ein XP mitbestellt. 64bit? Wer braucht das z. Z. wirklich schon? Dass es bei Vista ausgereifter ist, ist klar, da die 64bit-Verion von XP erst sehr spät kam. 64bit wird wohl erst mit Erscheinen von Wondows 7 wirkliche Bedeutung haben.



Gott sei Dank denken nicht alle so, ansonsten hätte man ein Problem: die Endverbraucher warten auf Applikationen, die 64Bit unterstützen, bevor sie ein x64-OS installieren, die Hersteller auf Verbraucher, die ein 64Bit OS einsetzen, bevor sie irgendwas in dieser Richtung entwicklen.



> Mag sein, dass sich seit Erscheinen Vista um einiges verbessert hat. Da Windows 7 aber schon fast in den Startlöchern steht, werde ich auch weiterhin Vista meiden. Ich denke auch, dass die Verbraucher bei Vista auch endlich mal Microsoft gezeigt haben, wer denen ihr Geld zahlt



Da schliesse ich mich Stefan Payne an, und sage ebenfalls, dass es da nix vor 2010/11 geben wird. 
Dass die Verbraucher MS gezeigt haben, wer ihre Brötchen bezahlt, mag vielleicht stimmen. Aber die Gründe sind doch eher fragwürdig und lassen darauf schliessen, dass kaum einer der übelsten Schimpfer was mit Vista zu tun hatte. Insgesamt klingen die Nachteile alle abgedroschen und aus einer "Wie bashe ich Vista"-Bibel entnommen. Will sagen: egal wie gut Vista geworden wäre - die meisten hätten gleich geflamt wie jetzt.


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Juli 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Da schliesse ich mich Stefan Payne an, und sage ebenfalls, dass es da nix vor 2010/11 geben wird.


Einmal das, und wenn Windows 7 dann erscheint, wird es am Anfang genauso Bugs haben und Probleme machen wie Vista es tat und wie seinerzeit schon Windows XP es tat. Wenn Windows 7 rauskommt wird wieder jeder sagen: "Ich werde nicht umsteigen oder mind. bis zum SP1 warten, mein Vista Sp2 ist viel stabiler und braucht weniger Speicher".
Same procedure as every Release 

Ich denke für ein 64Bit OS ist Vista brauchbar, Alternativen aus dem Hause MS gibts eh nicht wirklich (mal von den Server-Produkten abgesehen, aber das ist ja im Grunde dasselbe).
Ich kann verstehen, dass firmen da ungern ihre gesamte EDV umstellen, wenn die Leute an XP gewöhnt sind und vista ihnen unterm Strich zum Arbeiten keine wirklichen Vorteile bringt.
XP hat imho nur noch wenige Vorteile für privat. Es ist billiger und es läuft besser auf alter Hardware. Großer Nachteil ist halt seine 64Bit-Version für aktuelle Hardware.


----------



## kmf (25. Juli 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> ... Will sagen: egal wie gut Vista geworden wäre - die meisten hätten gleich geflamt wie jetzt.


Da möchte ich dir aber widersprechen. Wäre Vista wirklich gut gewesen, hätte ich nicht so derbe Erfahrungen machen müssen. Mein PC mit Vista64 Ultimate und dem 1900er CF stand gut ein halbes Jahr rum und war zu fast nichts zu gebrauchen. Entweder lief erst gar nix oder nur so shice, dass ich dabei einen echt mächtigen Hals geschoben hab.
Und es hat eine ganze Weile gedauert, bis Microsoft da Patches nachgeschoben hat, die mir die Zornesfalten wieder glatter werden ließen. 

Heute kann ich Vista64 aber jedem empfehlen. Die Kinderkrankheiten scheinen ausgemerzt zu sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Es ist billiger und es läuft besser auf alter Hardware. Großer Nachteil ist halt seine 64Bit-Version für aktuelle Hardware.


Also das sehe ich nicht unbedingt.

Mein Vista (@SCSI RAID0 X-D) läuft eigentlich richtig gut, trotz nur 512MiB RAM auf der Delle (Optiplex GX150, P3/933)...

@kmf
Das Problem ist aber immer vorhanden, wenns größere Änderungen am Windows gibt, die neue Treiber erfordern!

Du glaubst garnicht, wie bescheidenst Windows 2000 bei Erscheinen lief!
Da gabs für fast nix treiber, das lief mehr schlecht als recht, dagegen ist Vista ein Segen gewesen und die Treibersituation war ausgezeichnet...


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mein Vista (@SCSI RAID0 X-D) läuft eigentlich richtig gut, trotz nur 512MiB RAM auf der Delle (Optiplex GX150, P3/933)...


Ein XP würde vermutlich halt noch etwas runder laufen, weniger RAM belegen etc.
Ist mir auch Pillepalle, ich wollte nur sagen dass bei einem aktuellen, neugekauften System XP im Grunde keine Vorteile mehr bringt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Juli 2008)

Nochmal ein paar Vista erscheinungstherien, wir erinnern uns, es erschien (AFAIR) im Januar 2007.
November 06




			
				en.wikipedia.org schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft began work on Windows Vista, known at the time by its codename Longhorn in May 2001,[8] five months before the release of Windows XP. *It was originally expected to ship sometime late in 2003* as a minor step between Windows XP and Blackcomb, which was planned to be the company's next major operating system release.


----------



## CeresPK (25. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nochmal ein paar Vista erscheinungstherien, wir erinnern uns, es erschien (AFAIR) im Januar 2007.
> November 06
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Vista



Es wurde doch auch schon im Dezember 2006 released zwar nur für Firmenkunden aber es gab es schon 2006


----------



## xxcenturioxx (25. Juli 2008)

Manchmal fragt man sich ob es echt noch geht.. ^^
Wie alt ist XP? 2001-2002..?
Es hat doch glaube noch nie so ein langlebiges Windows gegeben..

Da is es doch klar, dass der nachfolger an die heutigen Verhältnisse angepasst ist, und wer heute nen Fertig PC kauft hat das selbe gefühlte Tempo wie unter Xp, in bereichen sogar deutlich komfortabler und sicherer und schneller..
Quad Core mit 3 Gb RAM und 500 GB Platte gibbet doch bei Media markt für 599 Euro und bei andern Häusern doch sicher noch billiger..
Also was is das Problem..?

Man kann streiten was Vista Xp vorraus hat, aber das is dann meißt immer sehr subjektiv.

Ich finde Vista ist sehr gelungen und kann viel Kritik nicht nachvollziehen zumal ich es seit dem ersten tage habe..
Und es war mir von anfang an lieber als XP. Auch ohne das dolle Service Pack, auf was alle gehofft haben..
ja.. Auf was habt ihr eigentlich gehofft?? ^^

Auf einmal nur halbe Systemanforderung? 

Was nun so schlecht sein soll an Vista hab ich heute noch nicht verstanden..
gerät geht nicht?
ok.. Hersteller fragen.. hat kein Treiber? Ja warum?
is Vista erst seit heute am Markt??
Nö, war lange als beta bereits zu nutzen.. So what s up bei den herstellern??

Ram Verbrauch?
Xp verbraucht deutlich weniger?
Wie war das noch..? 
ich erinnere mich an die Diskussionen zu XP Zeiten warum man die Auslagerungsdatei net abschalten kann, damit mehr RAM genutzt wird..
Und jetzt?
Vista macht genau das, und trotzdem meckert jeder.. ^^
Is doch zum Totlachen..  Absolut lächerlich..


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin vor einem halben Jahr auf Vista Ultimate X86 umgestiegen und war von Anfang an begeistert !
Ich hab ja noch Xp auf der anderen Platte aber das nutze ich so gut wie nie !
Ich finde Vsta isteigentlich gut gelungen , übersichtlich und sehr einfach zu bedienen !
Die Suchfunktion finde ich auch sehr gelungen , so findet man schnell eine mp3 , ein Video oder eine bestimmte Datei !
Das mit der Ram Auslastung stört mich nicht wirklich , da Ram günstig wie nie ist , und es für jeden Pc Nutzer eigentlich machbar sein sollte 2Gb Ram zu verwenden , womit man unter Vista gut arbeiten kann !
Das mit den Treibern : Also ich habe bis jetzt für alles und jedes Gerät einen Treiber gefunden !


Mein Fazit  Vista ist ein gelungenes OS !


----------



## Bigyeti (26. Juli 2008)

Ich brauche um Vista zu bedienen etwa doppelt so lange.
Durch die unübersichtlichen Menüs musste man sich erst durchfrimeln.
Bei XP sitzt jeder Klick, Vista ist mir einfach zu unübersichtlich.

Mein nächstes festes OS wird Windows 7


----------



## DarthTK (27. Juli 2008)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> Ich brauche um Vista zu bedienen etwa doppelt so lange.
> Durch die unübersichtlichen Menüs musste man sich erst durchfrimeln.
> Bei XP sitzt jeder Klick, Vista ist mir einfach zu unübersichtlich.
> 
> Mein nächstes festes OS wird Windows 7



Trotz meiner immer noch bestehenden Vistaabgeneigtheit ist das alles eine Sache der Gewöhnung.

Ich geb auch dem Poster Recht, dass XP heut keine Vorteile bringt. Aber eben auch keine Nachteile. 

Und auch Payne gebe ich Recht, das 64bit für den was bringt, der es weiß, einzusetzen. Aber das sind immer noch viel zu wenige. 

Ich nutze meinen PC neben Spielen (und nur da brauch ich Leistung) auch zum Surfen, Mails und ab und an mal was Schreiben. Hierfür brauche ich kein Vista... Theroretisch würde, wenn man das Spielen weglässt, auch ein Linux reichen.

Ich überlege mir auch schon länger, einen Mac für den Rest zuzulegen. Aber irgendwie hab ich da noch ein Hemmnis. Sollte der Mac (was ich nicht so schnell glaube) irgendwann mal komplett spieletauglich werden, dann ist die Sache sowieso entschieden...


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Juli 2008)

Das Problem an 64bit ist, das viele noch nicht sehen, wie dringendst notwendig das ist!

Der Adressraum ist ja nur 4GiB groß, davon holt sich aber schon das OS noch 'nen ganzen Batzen (512-1024MiB), die GraKa muss auch adressiert werden (gut, hier wird 'improvisiert') und die Spielewelt muss ja auch irgendwie in den Speicher.

Was glaubt ihr, warums in einigen Spielen (z.B. Mass Effect) ab und an solche 'nachladen' Bilder gibt?!

Eben drum, weil der Adressraum nicht ausreicht, um die ganze Spielwelt in den Speicher zu packen und man irgendwie improvisiert hat...


----------



## xxcenturioxx (27. Juli 2008)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> Ich brauche um Vista zu bedienen etwa doppelt so lange.
> Durch die unübersichtlichen Menüs musste man sich erst durchfrimeln.
> Bei XP sitzt jeder Klick, Vista ist mir einfach zu unübersichtlich.
> 
> Mein nächstes festes OS wird Windows 7



Vista ist einfacher.
Wenn ich ein Programm deinstallieren will:

*Start*
"*Progr*" eingeben
*Enter*
3x *TAB*
*Anfangsbuchstaben des zu deinstallierenden Programms eingeben*
*Enter*
*Enter*.

Fertig.

Das alles dauert bis zum Start der deinstallation grade mal 5 Sek..
Bei XP mus sich mich in der tat erst mal durch menüs klicken.
Das ist kompliziert.

Und so ist vista von grund auf aufgebaut, mann sich gar nicht merh durch Menüs klicken..


----------



## unti20 (28. Juli 2008)

also ich benutze vista seitdem es erschienen ist, hab als erstes business gehabt und jetzt ultimate, aber eines muss ich microsoft lassen, vista ist gelungen, egal was andere sagen.

natürlich hat es vor und nachteile, wie meine vorredner schon sagten, ich persönlich bin der meinung, dass leute die keinen top pc haben und auch nicht super gamen wollten, für die ist xp durchaus geeignet, da ein arbeits pc nicht unbedingt ne super gut aussehende oberfläche braucht.

Aber für spieler die nen hihg end rechner haben, für die ist vista ein muss, denn es viele vorteile wie DX10. Außerdem merkt ich persönlich den leistungsunterschied nicht mehr.

Natürlich ist es öfters wegen aero usw ein problem, hatte damals auch kritik an windows zu setzen, da hatte ich aber einen amd athlon 64 x2 mit 2,2 ghz und ne GeForce 7950 GX2 und 2 gb ram, natürlich merkt man da den unterschied, sogar wenn man schon css spielt, da lief hald dann das setting nicht so wie unter xp, also ich mein damit die fps waren niedriger.
Das ist doch aber durchaus verständlich.

Ich persönlich hab ein vista nix mehr auszusetzten, hab keine probleme und bin zufrieden.
Doch das schlimme ist oft, dass viele leute nur hören dass vista angeblich schlecht sei und es nicht mal ausprobieren, also an die die es noch nich installiert hatten und sehr viel kritik an vista haben, installiert es, benutzt es ein paar monate und dann könnt ihr sagen, dass es schlecht ist, aber nicht davor 

hoffe das jetzt nichts unfreundliches gegen manche drinsteht 

mfg unti


----------



## Cycl0ne (7. August 2008)

Also ich kann euch ja mal mein Erlebnis erzählen mit Vista Ultimate. Ich hatte Vista Ultimate mir im Februar 2007 gekauft und musste erstmal feststellen: keine treiber für Mobo und Graka (beides Nvidia). Dann kamen die ersten Treiber und ich habe mich gefreut. Dann stiess ich auf das Leistungsdingens bei Vista und wollte alle Werte auf 5.9 schaffen. Also neuer Speicher, Raid (Stripe), Grafikkarte hatte ich ja schon eine 88gtx, neue Cpu (core2duo E3600 zu E3950). Dann war ich "erstmal" Zufrieden.

Ich hatte also einen Rechner der laut Microsoft mehr als Vista tauglich war (alle werte auf 5.9). Dennoch war ich nicht zufrieden. Die beiden Cores ware sporadisch auf 100%, das hochfahren dauerte mit jedem tag länger und auch so hat der PC bis zum erlischen der HDD Led beim starten immer länger gebraucht.
Gerade letzteres machte mich stutzig. (Hier muss ich kurz etwas erklären zu meiner psychose zu sowas. 1 Jahr vorher hatte ich das Lzx32.dll rootkit auf meinem Rechner (WinXP) und ich habe 3 Monate gebraucht das zu erkennen, zu bekämpfen und runter zu werfen. ) Und hier war nun etwas was ich wieder nicht verstand. Ich fahre Windows Vista hoch, es erscheint die Oberfläche und die Festplatte rattert noch 3-5Min nach.
Also AnalysePhase: MSCONFIG und alles rausgehauen. Neustart. Nichts.
Taskmanager aufgemacht (Hier ein auserordentliches lob an MS. das ist wirklich der beste Taskmanager aller Windows Versionen, da hat jemand endlich mal nachgedacht!), und die Analyse Tools angeschaltet (Last File Accessed usw. usw). Rechner neu gestartet und gleich den TaskManager aktiviert. Siehe da, es werden div. dlls und .exe dateien geladen.
Frage an mich: "wieso wird wow.exe geladen?"
Dann google angeworfen und siehe da, ich steh nicht alleine da. Nach ein paar Foren war klar was los war. Das neue Feature Superfetch von Windows Vista, das schon in kleinen "teilen" in XP implementiert wurde, Applikationen schneller zu starten. Zu XP, das nur eine Laufzeitanalyse gemacht hat und das gespeichert hat, ist man zu Vista sogar nun übergegangen die Dateien direkt in den Speicher zu laden (die dateien die man am häufigsten benutzt hat). Da ich über grossen Speicher verfüge hat sich also vista gedacht: laden wir den speicher doch mal voll. (Achtung: der Speicher wird nicht belegt angezeigt, ihr habt also nur den nachteil des langen ladens).
Also schnaufte ich auf. Kein Rootkit oder ähnliches. Also war nur noch das 2. Problem: wieso sind ab und an meine CPU Cores (obwohl ich nichts mache, noch nichtmal die maus bewege) bei 100%. Auch hier ein bischen gegoogelt und dann im MS Forum fündig geworden: Der neue Indexierer Dienst ist es. Microsoft wollte dem Spotlight von MacOS was entgegensetzen und hat nun einen Dienst implementiert, der nun alle Datenträger Indexiert (Indexieren heisst, es werden Suchtabellen angelegt um eine evtl. suche zu verschnellern, dazu werden alle dateien geöffnet und nach schluesselworten durchsucht und diese dann in der besagten tabelle festgelegt). Dieser Dienst (laut Microsoft Mitarbeiter) läuft auf niedriger Prio und zwar solange bis er alle Dateien abgesucht hat. Das könnte im Falle des Dell Computers von dem Benutzer der sich in dem MS Forum beschwert hatte, bis zu 2 (!) Monate dauern. Danach ist der Dienst nur noch bei neueren Dateien (Installationen) unterwegs diese zu katalogisieren.
Auch hier wieder ein Kopfschütteln von mir. Aber ich war angestachelt noch mehr zu erfahren über Windows Vista. Ich will nun den Bericht hier nicht in allzu werter länge strecken. Aber Stichpunkte wie "Killbits", "DRM", "jede 1/50sek check ob am system gefummelt wird", "bild und ton werden in auslagerungsdatei verschluesselt" und "grafikkartentreiber und cpu duerfen sich nur verschluesselt unterhalten" haben mich dann nach 9 Monaten wieder dazu bewegt Windows XP zu installieren.

Also mir kann keiner sagen, das ich es nicht probiert habe und ich bin durch meinen job/affinität zu IT sehr tief in Vista eingestiegen. Aber es "Gefallen" mir einfach ein paar Sachen nicht, die das Vista da so macht.

Vor 3 Tagen kam ein Freund nun vorbei mit Server2008 als Desktop OS. Und ich muss sagen: WOW. Ich glaube das ist es was ich als nächstes mal ausprobieren werde. DX10, Sound, Aero alles funzt. Ob es nun merklich schneller ist, will ich hier im Raum stehen lassen. Das will ich nicht beurteilen. Dazu muss ich es auf meiner Hardware erstmal installieren.

Gruß

C.


----------



## el barto (8. August 2008)

Hab selber Vista Ultimate x64 und kann sagen, dass ich nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Treibern oder ähnlichem hatte. Lediglich meine Soundkarte hatte monatelang Funktionseinschränkungen (X-Fi). 

Hatte erst noch meine XP-Partition zu Sicherheit draufgelassen, da ich nicht wusste wie Vista läuft. Aber nach ein paar Wochen hab ich XP dann auch in Rente geschickt.

Das Vista mehr Ram verbraucht hab ich nie als störend empfunden, da ich die 4GB selten voll kriege.  

letztedndlich is meine Erfahrung mit Vista durchweg positiv, obwohl es immer noch ein bischen schneller sein könnte


----------



## heartcell (8. August 2008)

Hab auch Vista Ultimate x64,
bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.
besonders wie es das netzwerk einrichtet^^
stecker rein und fertig.

ok, auser man is bei T-online, die haben ja keine 64bit version von ihrer zugangssoftwar.
da hat ich ein weng probleme, die ich aber schnell lösen konnte.
der benutzername ist jetzt halt nur ziemlich lang

und dann noch die ganzen optischen spielereien^^

ich find es toll, kann mir einer sagen was er will, und mit der zeit wurde es auch schneller und immer stabiler.


----------



## SilentKilla (8. August 2008)

Ich finds auch super.

Klar gabs am Anfang Probleme, aber die hatte XP genauso. Und bei einer derartig umfangreichen Software, kann man eigentlich von keinem Softwareunternehmen verlangen, sei es noch so groß wie MS, dass es von Anfang an fehlerfrei läuft.


----------



## heartcell (8. August 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich finds auch super.
> 
> Klar gabs am Anfang Probleme, aber die hatte XP genauso.



genau^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. August 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> ok, auser man is bei T-online, die haben ja keine 64bit version von ihrer zugangssoftwar.
> da hat ich ein weng probleme, die ich aber schnell lösen konnte.
> der benutzername ist jetzt halt nur ziemlich lang


Hö, warum solls da Probleme geben?!

Und warum benutzt du deren SOftware?!
Braucht man doch garnicht!!


----------



## heartcell (8. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hö, warum solls da Probleme geben?!
> 
> Und warum benutzt du deren SOftware?!
> Braucht man doch garnicht!!



meine freundin hat t-online,
wollte sie auch wieder haben.
aber ne DFÜ-Verbindung habsch dann eingerichtet und alles nu wunderbar^^
problem war nur die anmeldung über benutzername und kennwort.
sie hat so ein schönes speedport^^
hat denn ja alles geklappt^^


----------



## holzkreuz (8. August 2008)

So hier mal mein kleines Statement zu Vista Ultimate 64bit:

Die Installation hat einwandfrei geklappt und hat auch danach einiges auf Anhieb erkannt.

Nuja, dann fährt man wie gewöhnlich fort;
Treiber installieren, Programme installieren, Games installieren usw.

So, dann auf einma nach ca 1-2 Tagen Vista die ersten Bluescreens, Spiele haben sich nachm Desktopwechsel aufgehängt.

So, was tun?

Also erstmal probiert und alle Treiber neu installiert -> hat nichts geholfen.
In diversen Foren nachgeschaut, hat nicht viel gebracht.

Dann bin ich auf die Updatefunktion aufmerksam geworden(hatte im Vorfeld die Benachrichtung ausgeschaltet).

Gut, alle Updates durchgeführt(Dauerte ca 1-2 Std.)

Wieder alle Treiber neu installiert und nun funktioniert alles einwandfrei.
Die Benutzerkontensteuerung wurde ebenfalls deaktiviert.

Die Perfomance des Systems ist super und es macht Spaß mit Vista zu arbeiten.
Man muss nur drauf achten, dass man einige Programme in der 64bit Variante installiert/herunterlädt um eine reibungslose´Funktion zu  gewährleisten.

Und seitdem ich jetzt 4GB Ram eingebaut habe, merkt man auch nicht mehr das Vista einige Resourcen mehr benötigt im Gegensatz zu XP.

Das einzige Manko, das mich hin und wieder nervt, ist der Windows Schreibschutzfehler meiner externen Festplatte.
Den bekomme ich auch auf biegen und brechen leider nicht weg.
Einfach dann die Platte ausschalten und neu erkennen lassen, dann ists wieder gut für ein paar Reboots. 

*Fazit:

*_Super stabiles System, wenn man weiß wie man es zu 100% einrichtet und damit umzugehen hat.
Mir kommt kein XP mehr auf die Platte 
_


----------



## DarthTK (9. August 2008)

Kurzes Fazit: Ich bin vom Gegner zum Befürworter von Vista (Ultimate 64bit) geworden. Aber ich glaube, das liegt vor allem daran, dass es mittlerweile das SP1 gibt. Damit haben sie wohl einiges gutgemacht.

Allerdings hatte ich auch schon einen Bluescreen  nTune verträgt sich irgendwie nicht in dieser Konstellation. Auf XP hat es noch geklappt. Aber das brauch ich ja nicht wirklich.

Ne kleine Frage hab ich noch: Wieso wird beim Leistungsindex mein E8400 nur mit 5.8 angezeigt? Der Rest ist mit 5.9 bewertet.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. August 2008)

Weil er nur 2 Kerne hat. 
Mein E6420 macht auch bei 3,5GHz nur 5.7p.

Gruß,
André


----------



## CeresPK (9. August 2008)

wie jetzt mein E6600 macht ja bei 3,15GHz schon die 5,7 mit 2,4GHz habe ich 5,3 oder 5,4 weiß jetzt nicht so genau


----------



## holzkreuz (9. August 2008)

Mein E6750 @ 3,2Ghz wird auch nur mit 5,7 angezeigt.
Meine HDD ebenfalls.

Der Rest ist alles 5,9.
Wieso, weshalb, warum?

Keine Ahnung


----------



## DarthTK (9. August 2008)

Ok, dann sieht Vista erst vier Kerne als bestes an. Dann passt ja alles einwandfrei


----------



## BeachBoy08 (9. August 2008)

mein Phenom X3 wird aber auch mit 5,9 gewertet, aber nur wenn er über ca. 2,8 GHz getaktet ist...
mit standarttakt hab ich 5,5 oder 5,6

der vista leistungsindex scheint sich wohl mehr aus vielen kernen als hohem takt zu machen, wie ich mitbekommen habe kann man schon mit einem Phenom X4 9500/9550 volle 5,9 punkte bekommen


----------



## DarthTK (9. August 2008)

Naja, mittlerweile sind auch mehr Kerne effektiver, als höher getaktete. Bzw. war ja fast immer so


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. August 2008)

Meine Meinungs zu Vista ist grad mieser geworden de intregriete Datenträgerbereinung hat mein Kokplettes Laufwerk D inklusive meiner Sicherung zerstört super toll. Man man nicht ein mal die Häfte der Daten waren/sind auf C und noch ein Paar DVDs. Das is wirklich zum reiern.


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (11. August 2008)

Das beste OS in der X64 Version was Microsoft je erschaffen hat !!! 





Mit der richtigen Hardware dahinter ist es besser und schneller als XP.



Und vor allen Stabiler !!!!!


----------



## heartcell (11. August 2008)

THC-hArDcOrE schrieb:


> Das beste OS in der X64 Version was Microsoft je erschaffen hat !!!
> Mit der richtigen Hardware dahinter ist es besser und schneller als XP.
> Und vor allen Stabiler !!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *rechtgeb*


----------



## Bennz (11. August 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *rechtgeb*



*Windows geb*


----------



## grubsnek (11. August 2008)

Vista macht den PC Alltag an manchen Ecken etwas komfortabler als XP. So richtig viele Unterschiede konnte ich bisher jedoch nicht wirklich erkennen. Hab Vista Ultiamte 32 Bit seit November installiert und es läuft absolut stabil. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum es so viele Vista Gegner gibt. 

Ich würde wegen Direct X 10 und einigen anderen Detailverbesserungen jedes mal wieder von XP auf Vista wechseln


----------



## Robär (11. August 2008)

Verstehe die Vielzahl an Vista Hassern auch nicht. Bin seit Februar 2007 mit Ultimate x64 unterwegs. Klar am Anfang dachte ich mir auch des öffteren...Mist jetzt geht das Prog auch nicht...Was sich im laufe der Zeit aber legte, da jedes neu rauskommende Produkt eine 64bit Unterstützung mitbringt. Auch die ganzen Beschuldigungen wie zu Ressourcen fressend und nervig und zuviele Festplattenzugriffe kann ich nicht verstehen. Zu den Ressourcen Win gibt den RAM wenn es nötig ist wieder frei, klar ist XP trotzdem nicht so hungrig, aber ehrlich, das ist auch inzwischen 8 Jahre alt. Zum nervigen - einfach mal die Benutzerkontensteuerung ausschalten und 3. wär sich über ständige Festplattenzugriffe ärgert - einfach mal die automatische Defragmentierung ausmachen.

Alles in allem kann ich persönlich sagen, das Vista das stabilste und sicherste OS von Microsoft ist.


----------



## justme_72 (18. August 2008)

Mir persönlich ein Rätsel warum sich die Leute immer gegen ein neues OS wehren. XP Pro war schon schwer in Ordnung - keine Frage, so wie w2k, win98 usw. - aber wer würde sich die heute noch freiwillig antun wollen???
Klar hat jedes neue OS seine Kinderkrankheiten - aber auf stur schalten und auf den ultimativ extended extended overextended Support von XP zu hoffen ist meines erachtens kindisch und kurzsichtig.


----------



## moddingfreaX (18. August 2008)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich anscheindend zu doof bin Vista zu installieren 
Immer wenn alles feddich ist, ist Vista übelst instabil und der PC bekommt meist schon beim Booten oder nach ca. 1 Minute nen Bootscreen!
Ka worans liegt, meine Hardware ist eig voll kompatibel!


----------



## xxcenturioxx (18. August 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Ka worans liegt, meine Hardware ist eig voll kompatibel!



Scheinbar nich so ganz..


----------



## moddingfreaX (18. August 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Scheinbar nich so ganz..



Leider doch... Keine Sorge, ich weiß mehr als du denkst


----------



## Robär (18. August 2008)

Vista hat teilweise nen Problem wenn du es mit 4GB Speicher installst, versuch mal nur mit 2GB. Beim Freund war das selbe Problem.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2008)

Zu Vista 32bit:



Zu Vista 64bit:


----------



## CeresPK (18. August 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Zu Vista 32bit:
> 
> 
> 
> Zu Vista 64bit:


es wäre ja wirklich schön zu erfahren warum du so denkst
Ich kann es wirklich nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> es wäre ja wirklich schön zu erfahren warum du so denkst
> Ich kann es wirklich nicht nachvollziehen


 
Benutze Vista 64bit seit einem Jahr auf meinem Desktoprechner.
Vista 32bit auf meinem Lappi.
Da habe ich die Erfahrungen gesammelt, die mich zu dieser Meinung verleiten ließ.

Natürlich kann sich das auch wieder ändern, wenn ich das MIIF endlich mal repariert bekomme (an Alternate) und Vista 64bit dort dauerhaft installieren kann als jetzt nur kurz für D3D 10.

Aber derzeit ist es eben so und deshalb habe ich Vista nur für D3D 10 Games und benutze XP für alles andere.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. August 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da habe ich die Erfahrungen gesammelt, die mich zu dieser Meinung verleiten ließ.



Ja, schön.
Ich würde diese Erfahrungen auch gerne wissen


----------



## moddingfreaX (19. August 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Vista hat teilweise nen Problem wenn du es mit 4GB Speicher installst, versuch mal nur mit 2GB. Beim Freund war das selbe Problem.



Hab Standardmäßig sowieso "nur" 2 Gig DDR2-800 von Corsair drinne!


----------



## Bennz (19. August 2008)

Bei mir gehts ohne probs mit 4gb zu inst.. 
seit dem es die erste beta gab


----------



## Tobi (19. August 2008)

Bennz schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts ohne probs mit 4gb zu inst..
> seit dem es die erste beta gab



Ebenso bei mir.
Hatte nur mal Probleme als ich Vista mit dem AHCI Mode installieren wollte.


----------



## gogle (29. September 2008)

Mit Vista bin ich rundherum zufrieden.


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

Bennz schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts ohne probs mit 4gb zu inst..
> seit dem es die erste beta gab


da beb ich dir auch recht,
icht hatte am anfang nur probleme mit i-tunes.
nachdem es runter ist, 100% lauffähig^^


----------



## CeresPK (29. September 2008)

Also Vista ist wirklich top  kann manche Leutz nicht verstehen die auf die nummer 7 warten

das einzige Prob was ich habe ist das SWRC im MP immer wieder abstürzt


----------



## Sven0815 (2. Oktober 2008)

ok, ich nutze Vista nur für DX10-Spiele, ansonsten XP. Warum?
- 10%weniger Spieleleistung gegenüber XP
für mich eig der Grund überhaupt, wenn ich viel Geld in die Hardware stecke haett ich gern auch 100% Leistung und net nur 90%, da DX10 eher Ausnahme denn Regel ist ist XP immernoch sehr attraktiv für mich, zumal ich damit auch Musik mische, Programmiere usw.
- XP läuft Wochen ohne Reboot, Vista pre SP1 nichtmal einen Tag, mittlerweile ist es leicht besser geworden, wobei das Sys immernoch Träge wird, sich der 2te Monitor aufhängt usw
- meine Audigy2 hört sich unter XP zum einen besser an (mehr Dynamik, ka wie ich das erklären soll), zum anderen ist die Soundverwaltung unter Vista imo nur nen schlechter Scherz, ich kann nichtmal 2 Karten ordentlich ansteuern.
- Vista meint, meine Ordner selbst klassifizieren zu dürfen. Da wird die Ansicht verstellt, wenn zuviel Musik drinliegt sind die extra Infos zu den Dateien bspw unbrauchbar, kann man auch net ordentlich abschalten es sei denn man zerpflückt die ganze Reg. Auch meine Ordnerhintergrundbilder werden mir nicht angezeigt. Dafür wird zb beim Entpacken oder Verschieben das Fenster jedesmal aktualisiert, und ich hasse es wenn die Dateien die neu dazukommen nicht am Ende stehen, das ist dann immer ne riesen Suchorgie bei mir.

Vorteile kann ich hingegen kaum Entdecken, ne Benutzerkontensteuerung hab ich die letzten >10 Jahre nicht gebraucht da ich immer auf Sicherheit geachtet hab und mir noch nix eingefangen hab das das gerechtfertigt hätte. Von der Idee nicht schlecht, jedoch für mich kein dicker +punkt, und das obwohl ich es für die beste Neuerung halte.
Ich brauch auch keine bunte 3D-Oberfläche, selbst mein XP ist noch im 2000-Look gehalten, zumal man den Look unter XP ja auch einspielen kann. Auch Widgets hatte ich schon lange vorher.


----------



## Pasknalli (3. Oktober 2008)

CONTRA:

Es ist langsam
Es ist inkompatible
Es ist unausgereift
Es ist unnötig aufgebläht
Es protokoliert einfach alles
Es verfügt nicht über die angepriesene Abwärtskompatibilität


PRO:

Es ist sicherer


FAZIT:

Ein Update (von mir aus auch upgrade gegen Bares) für XP hätte vollkommen gereicht.


EPILOG:

Es funktionieren neben alten Treiberanbindungen nicht mal alle Spiele unter Vista die unter XP laufen. Und das sind keine Vorteile. Für mich ist Vista ein Werbegag mit einer schönen Maske oben drauf der jedoch "noch" zum Surfen sicherer ist als XP. Und wenn DX 10 und 10.1 (lol) nicht nur für Vista verfügbar wären dann gebe es in meinen Augen auch nicht so viele "Gamer" die Angst haben nicht das beste aus Ihren Spielen herrauszuholen und langsam zu veralten und auch nur aus diesem Grund vista Benutzen... wegen DX 10. Doch es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch andere außer Microsoft die Nutzerdaten und Systemzugriffe erhalten.


----------



## CeresPK (4. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> CONTRA:
> 
> Es ist langsam
> Es ist inkompatible
> ...



Schon deine ersten 3 Contras finde ich zum 
1.)für Vista brauch man nen anständigen Rechner und das muss einem auch klar sein
das Vista auf keiner P2 Grücke läuft ist logisch.
Bei mir läuft Vista hervorrangend top (Sys wie unten in der Sig)
Bei meinem Vater läuft Vista auch noch gut und ist fast genau so schnell wie XP (Sys AMD ATHLON XP3000+ 1024MBRam ATI Radeon 9200, Aero Glas kann man zwar nicht nutzen aber das braucht mein Vater nicht)

2.)Vista bringt von Haus aus schon sehr viele Treiber mit und wenn wirklich etwas inkompatiebel ist liegt das daran das die Hersteller der Hardware einfach nur keinen Bock mehr haben für die 3 Leute die diese Hardware noch nutzen neue Treiber für Vista zu schreiben

3.)ich frage mich immer wieder wie man soetwas schreiben kann
Unausgereift war es wie ich finde noch nie wirklich.
Ich nutze Vista seitdem es nen Viertel Jahr auf dem Markt war und hatte nie Probs die auf Vista selbst zurückzuführen waren.
Ich glaube dank deiner Aussage auch irgendwie nicht das du es jemals ausprobiert hast (und wenn hast dus wahrscheinlich gleich nach 3 Minuten wieder von der HDD gelöscht)

Wie schon gesagt ich nutze Vista schon ziemlich lange aber unausgereift ist es nicht.
Nicht die x86 und auch nicht die x64 Version

Du hörst dich so an wie mein einer Kollege der Vista nur von Erzählungen seiner inkompetenten, sich mit Computer auskennenden, Freunde kennt.

achja mit der Abwärtskompatibilität ist das ja bei neuen betriebsystemen auch immer so ne Sache

aber ich bin schonmal froh das du nicht geschrieben hast das Vista viel zu viel Arbeitsspeicher "schluckt"


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich benutze Vista nur für D3D 10 Spiele.
Ansonsten brauche ich es nicht.

Warum?

He he he, na ja, da ist schon mal mein Scanner, der unter Vista nicht läuft, weil Canon wohl der Meinung ist, man könnte sich nach 5 Jahren mal einen neuen kaufen. 
Aber warum sollte ich, wenn er problemlos läuft.

Dann geht meine TV Karte nicht (Hauppauge Nexus).
Eine geile Karte, die ich nicht missen oder gegen irgendwelchen Schnickschnack eintauschen will.
Das gleiche Problem wie beim Scanner.
Hauppauge hält es nicht für nötig neue Treiber zu machen. Lieber versuchen sie die grottige Nachfolgerkarte Nova auf dem Markt zu halten.

Wieviel RAM Vista braucht ist mir eigentlich egal, man hat ja genug. 

Ach und noch was:
Wieso läuft Crysis Warhead unter Vista bei mir nicht und unter XP problemlos?


----------



## Sven0815 (7. Oktober 2008)

> 3.)ich frage mich immer wieder wie man soetwas schreiben kann
> Unausgereift war es wie ich finde noch nie wirklich.
> Ich nutze Vista seitdem es nen Viertel Jahr auf dem Markt war und hatte nie Probs die auf Vista selbst zurückzuführen waren.
> Ich glaube dank deiner Aussage auch irgendwie nicht das du es jemals ausprobiert hast (und wenn hast dus wahrscheinlich gleich nach 3 Minuten wieder von der HDD gelöscht)
> ...



ahm man sollte immer im Hinterkopf behalten das nicht jeder das gleiche mit seinem OS macht.. wenn ich überlege wie viele Artikel und Problemlösungsansätze allein im ersten Halbjahr nach Erscheinen in der C´T veröffentlicht wurden hatten nicht alle auch nur ansatzweise soviel Glück wie du. 
Klar kenn ich auch Leute die sagen sie können damit Problemlos arbeiten, aber das sind die wenigsten. Gerade unter Informatikstudenten bei uns an der Uni genoss das OS pre SP1 einen äusserst schlechten Ruf, und ich kann dir heute immer noch reproduzierbare Abstürze liefern, beispielsweise bei mehr als 50 ParallelDL´s (sowohl Opera als auch Firefox, braucht keine halbe Stunde, beim Kollegen das gleiche , XP bleibt dabei stabil), Monitorabstürze bei denen die Taskleiste sich total Aufhängt und der 2te Monitor nurnoch flackert (sowohl mit ATI als auch NVidia-Karten), nur um mal die krassesten zu nennen.
DAs mit "Unausgereift bei Erscheinen" kann ich daher nur unterschreiben. Selbst einige grosse Firmen haben von Vista zurück anch XP gewechselt bzw scheuten/scheuen die Umstellung, und das nicht nur wegen des Preises.

Das war aber meines wissens bei keinem OS vorher anders, bei uns ham so ziemlich alle bis Erscheinen des SP2 noch mit 2000 gearbeitet weil XP bis dahin auch noch net "fertig" war, und ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen wie schwer es sein muss ein OS halbwegs "Bugfrei" zu bekommen, vor allem weil das Grundgerüst ja schon mehr als 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. MS ist ja jetzt aum guten Weg mit der 7, wenn da wirklich weniger als 100MB OS sind und der Rest wird als "Module" aufgesetzt kanns eig nur besser werden^^

Schön das du mit Vista von anfang an zufrieden bist, ich fänds jedoch klasse wenn du net von deinen Erfahrungen auf andere schliessen würdest und ihnen nicht vorwirfst sie hätten es nicht getestet, nur weil es bei dir funktionierte.
Um meine Ausführungen wenigstens ein klein wenig zu Untermauern, hier ein Auszug aus einem Interview von Acer-Präsident Lanci gegenüber der Financial Times Deutschland im Juli 2007:



> [...]"Obwohl die Branche Jahre auf Vista gewartet habe, sei die Software beim Start immer noch nicht zu 100 Prozent ausgereift gewesen. "Die Stabilität ist sicher ein Problem", betonte Lanci.



Quelle

hab ich keine 2 minuten nach suchen müssen


----------



## Biosman (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich habe 2 Rechner und 1 Laptop, auf allen 3 ist Vista Installiert (Alle Original!!)

Auf dem Laptop hab ich noch zusätzlich XP installiert welches ich aber sogut wie eh nie starte! Und wenn es vorkommt kotzt mich XP sowieso nur noch an... Sicherlich Frisst Vista nen haufen Speicher, aber wir leben in einer zeit wo 2-8 GB Ganz normal sind! und bei 3 GB + Arbeitsspeicher merkt man davon nichts mehr!


Leider ist es so das Vista durch mund Propaganda nur schlecht geredet wird! So bekomme ich es so oft mit das richtige Computer Noobs mit ihrem low rechner und gecracktem Windows XP auf einmal anfangen "mir" etwas davon zu erzählen wie ******* vista doch ist....

Auf die fragen woher sie es genau wissen und bzw in was Vista so "schlecht" ist wissen die meisten keine antwort... weil keiner es je richtig getested hat!


Bei Windows XP hat man genau gesehen das ein neues Betriebssystem von Windows seine zeit braucht bis es reif ist! Ich bin auch erst nach einem Jahr umgestiegen! "kurz vor SP1"

Ach ich will mich gar nicht weiter aufregen! Die leute die ein Originales Vista drauf haben was sich immer schon Updated wissen das Vista total i.o ist!


----------



## Biosman (8. Oktober 2008)

Pasknalli schrieb:


> CONTRA:
> 
> Es ist langsam
> Es ist inkompatible
> ...



1. Nein
2. Ja zu hardwäre aus den 90gern....
3. seit SP1 nicht mehr!
4. Warum is doch eigentlich schön?
5. Stimmt nicht so ganz, aber das tut Windows XP auch, was nimmt man dafür? genau XP anti spy!
6. Wayne? Was bringt es einem uralt hardware noch weiter zu betreiben? Das einzige was ich schade finde sind TV Karten... ansonsten die meisten Drucker funzen! Und ein neuer kosted sogut wie nix...


Du bist genau einer der menchen mit den ich mich manchmal ausnander setzen muss... SO Vista hasser die überhaupt kein plan von nix haben... OK scheint so als wenn du bissi mehr ahnung hast! Aber Vista Richtig getested hast auch du nicht.

MfG


----------



## Biosman (8. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Du hörst dich so an wie mein einer Kollege der Vista nur von Erzählungen seiner inkompetenten, sich mit Computer auskennenden, Freunde kennt.



Ich liebe diesen satz^^


----------



## Sven0815 (8. Oktober 2008)

Biosman schrieb:


> 1 Sicherlich Frisst Vista nen haufen Speicher, aber wir leben in einer zeit wo 2-8 GB Ganz normal sind! und bei 3 GB + Arbeitsspeicher merkt man davon nichts mehr!
> 
> 
> 2 Leider ist es so das Vista durch mund Propaganda nur schlecht geredet wird! So bekomme ich es so oft mit das richtige Computer Noobs mit ihrem low rechner und gecracktem Windows XP auf einmal anfangen "mir" etwas davon zu erzählen wie ******* vista doch ist....
> ...



Zu 1
hast du dir mal die Frage gestellt, warum in Systemen mit 32Bit-OS mehr als 2GB Speicher sitzen obwohl einzelne Anwendungen im Normalfall nicht mehr als 2GB zugeteilt bekommen können?

Zu 2
zu dem schlechtreden verweise ich gern auf meine letzte Antwort und das Zitat am Ende.. das der Her ein "Computernoob" ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Such mal 10 minuten dann wirst da noch viel mehr zu finden.

Zu 3
lies mal bitte meine letzten beiden Antwortthreats und wiederleg meine Aussagen, dann können wir weiterreden.

Zu 4
Ausser dem original Gekauften kann man sich auch ne Version leihen und einige Zeit ohne Key testen. Selbst die die es gecrackt haben sollten können normal updaten, da MS das Vista für original hält. Selbst das Überprüfungstool das man für manche Patches extra laden muss erkennt diese Versionen nicht als Raubkopie.

Zu 5
Spätestens da sollte jedem klar sein das du nur heisse Luft redest -> direkt der erste Suchmaschineneintrag:
Benchmark
das wurd auch ellenlang in der PCGH diskutiert, in Foren, in anderen Zeitschriften usw usf.. du musst dich ja in solchen Sachen extrem dafür interessiert haben um sowas nicht mitzubekommen^^ 
Wenn man 0 Plan hat sollte man evtl die Backen halten und keine unwahrheiten verbreiten, hmm?

Zu 6


> Als Abwärtskompatibilität wird die Verwendbarkeit bzw. Kompatibilität neuerer oder erweiterter Versionen eines technischen Objekts oder Standards zu den Anwendungsbedingungen einer früheren Version bezeichnet.
> 
> Beispiele IT-Bereich
> 
> So sollte eine neuere Version einer Software die mit der älteren Version erstellten Dokumente wieder öffnen und weiterverarbeiten können. Während dies häufig gut gelingt, sind Dateien einer neueren Software-Version meistens durch die ältere Version nicht mehr lesbar, was viele Anwender zu Aktualisierungen zwingt.



Quelle

Ich merk schon, du bist so´n richtiger Computerfachmann. Aber gut, gehen wir auf die Hardware ein, wobei du kritisierst, das Leute ihren alten Drucker nutzen wollen, bzw nicht XXX Euros neu investieren wollen, ohne einen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen. Sorry aber so´n Blech kann nur jemand reden der nen OS um jeden Preis gut dastehen lassen will.
Das du nicht auf Unterschiede zwischen Treibern in 32 und 64-Bit-Version eingehst spricht nebenbei auch für sich.

Zu 7
Du hast nicht bei einem Argument der "Anti-Vista-Threats" ordentlich gegenargumentiert, ich seh hier nix stichhaltiges, du laberst nur Leute runter die ihren RAM oder ihre "erweiterte" Hardware nicht aufrüsten wollen. Sorry, aber nicht jeder ist mit dem goldenen Löffel im Ar*** gebohren worden, das nicht wenigstens als Negativpunkt bei Geldknappheit zu akzeptieren zeugt imo von Intoleranz, nix weiter.
Du sprichst oben davon das du bei XP das kotzen bekommst und Vista so toll ist, begründung les ich einzig in der "hübschen" Oberfläche (die man im XP btw kostenlos genauso bekommt, da fehlen dann nur die dollen "rollenden Fenster" bei alt+tab).

Sorry bei dir kann ich wirklich nur mit dem hünbschen Zitat


> Du hörst dich so an wie mein einer Kollege der Vista nur von Erzählungen seiner inkompetenten, sich mit Computer auskennenden, Freunde kennt.


schliessen.


----------



## doceddy (8. Oktober 2008)

Bin von XP auf Vista 64 umgestiegen - keine Probleme damit. Und wer meint, dass Vista langsamer ist, der hat hat keine Ahnung davon. Der PCGH-Test ( war ~ vor 2 Monaten ) beweist, dass Vista seit SP1 nicht langsamer, bei manchen Spielen sogar schneller ist, als XP ist.
Natürlich sollte man Vista nicht auf einen PC mit AthlonXP installieren, aber das tun eh die Leute, die sich auch beschweren, dass Crysis nicht auf ihrer 3 Jahre alten Gurke auf "Hoch" läuft


----------



## Sven0815 (8. Oktober 2008)

doceddy schrieb:


> Bin von XP auf Vista 64 umgestiegen - keine Probleme damit. Und wer meint, dass Vista langsamer ist, der hat hat keine Ahnung davon. Der PCGH-Test ( war ~ vor 2 Monaten ) beweist, dass Vista seit SP1 nicht langsamer, bei manchen Spielen sogar schneller ist, als XP ist.
> Natürlich sollte man Vista nicht auf einen PC mit AthlonXP installieren, aber das tun eh die Leute, die sich auch beschweren, dass Crysis nicht auf ihrer 3 Jahre alten Gurke auf "Hoch" läuft



hab oben ne ungünstige Quelle gewählt, hier eine die mit SP1 getestet hat



> Und wer meint, dass Vista langsamer ist, der hat hat keine Ahnung davon.





> • Das Service Pack 1 für Windows Vista verändert die Ergebnisse nur marginal
> • Sieben der zehn Spiele laufen auf Windows XP SP2 schneller als unter Windows Vista
> • Allerdings liegen die Unterschiede im einstelligen Frames-Bereich



os-informer.de - News: Benchmark-Vergleich zwischen XP SP2, Windows Vista RTM und SP1


----------



## AndreasMarkert (8. Oktober 2008)

Nutze schon recht lange Ultimate64 und bin bis auf anfängliche Treiberprobleme (Creative,ATI) sehr zufrieden. 

Wenn man den ganze optischen Firlefanz deaktiviert hat (Windows klassisch) ist alles wie von XP(oder älter) gewohnt, schön aufgeräumt und übersichtlich. 
An Stabilität und Sicherheit fehlt es diesem oft belächelten, angeblichen Mißerfolg, imho überhaupt nicht, im Gegenteil ich behaupte sogar das es stabiler als XP ist.
Wenn nicht gerade selbst verschuldet stürzt es nie ab.

Der extreme Speicherhunger ist einer der wenigen Kritikpunkte, ressourcensparend ist Vista sicher nicht.


Sehr gutes O.S.


----------



## doceddy (8. Oktober 2008)

Noch ein Pluspunkt für Vista:
Hatte mit XP Abstürze bei World in Conflict. Der Rechner blieb einfach hängen. Mit Vista sind die Abstürze verschwunden. Es kommt zwar vor, dass das Bild einfriert, aber nach 2 Sek gehts weiter. Vista zeigt dann im Hintergrund nur die Meldung, dass irgendwas im Treiber wiederhergestellt wurde.


----------



## bleedingme (8. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> An Stabilität und Sicherheit fehlt es diesem oft belächelten, angeblichen Mißerfolg, imho überhaupt nicht, im Gegenteil ich behaupte sogar das es stabiler als XP ist.
> Wenn nicht gerade selbst verschuldet stürzt es nie ab.
> 
> Der extreme Speicherhunger ist einer der wenigen Kritikpunkte, ressourcensparend ist Vista sicher nicht.
> ...


 
Dem schließe ich mich an.
Bin nach dem Erscheinen von SP1 mit meinem neuen Rechner direkt von XP auf Home premium 64bit umgestiegen und habe es bisher nicht bereut. Von Instabilität keine Spur. Spiele laufen ohne Probleme, auch Treiberprobleme hatte ich bislang keine. Im Gegenteil, gerade bei älterer Hardware (z.B. ein etwas angestaubter Epson Drucker) ist die automatische Treibersuche recht hilfreich. Lediglich auf mein liebgewonnenes Zonealarm muß ich verzichten (oder gibt's inzwischen ne 64bit-Version?). Aber bislang tut's die Windows Firewall auch.

Demnächst muß ich mal testen, ob alte Perlen a la MW4 auch laufen.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (8. Oktober 2008)

@: moddingfreaX

Und das ist auch gut so!

Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wie man hunderte oder gar tausende von € in Hardware und Spiele investieren kann und dann der Meinung ist das O.S. muss grundsätzlich umsonst sein.
Vista kostet mittlerweile auch nicht mehr als paar aktuelle Spieletitel.

Sicher man wird mehr oder weniger genötigt auf MS zu setzen, wenn man spielen will und für DX10 ist nun mal auch Vista Pflicht aber wers umsonst haben will kann sich ja mit Wine unter Linux abquälen, viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Sven0815 (8. Oktober 2008)

AndreasMarkert schrieb:


> @: moddingfreaX
> 
> Und das ist auch gut so!
> 
> ...



mal hier an die ganzen Vistaleute die meinen es laeuft ja so dolle, so siehts bei mir nach ca nem Tag aus, und länger läuft das leider auch net, nach max 30h ist Ende und irgendwas schmiert´s komplett ab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist nen original Screenshot meiner HD4850, mit ner 8800GT ist´s das gleiche. XP rennt min 2 Wochen und dann start ich´s auch nur "zur Sicherheit" mal neu. Auf den Screens sind die zerrissenen Ordnerfenster nicht zu sehn, die lagen anschienend weiter rechts, auch die Taskleiste war nur nen durchsichtiger Rand.

Und nein das hat nix mit "Umsonst" zu tun, ich hab Vista ja immerhin auch gekauft und nutz es für meine DX10-Spiele, ansonsten geht´s aber leider ohne XP nicht, oder ich komm mir vor wie auf ner Baustelle. 
Das man allerdings zum EMailschreiben und mal ne Runde dalddeln und nach 5h runterfahren mit Vista weniger Probs hat glaub ich gern, bei mir ist der Rechner aber Hobby, Job, und Entertainment-System zugleich, da liegen die Ansprüche schon etwas höher.
Das es Pflicht für Spieler ist ist klar, aber jem mit ner nicht-DX10-Karte kann ich es beim besten Willen nicht empfehlen - und wer nur EMails schreibt, Fotos brennt und Surft, in der neuen C´T ist nen schöner Artikel über Äpfel und Fenster 

Ist schon eigenartig, Informatiker an der Uni sitzen nur an XP und fluchen über Vista, und hier finden´s die Leute stabiler als XP.. mal so ne Gegenfrage, wie oft schmiert bei euch denn bitte XP (SP2 oder 3) ab?


----------



## d00mfreak (8. Oktober 2008)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> mal hier an die ganzen Vistaleute die meinen es laeuft ja so dolle, so siehts bei mir nach ca nem Tag aus, und länger läuft das leider auch net, nach max 30h ist Ende und irgendwas schmiert´s komplett ab
> 
> http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/5803/monitorprobse9.jpg
> http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/monitorprobse9.jpg/1/w2704.png



Ich glaube kaum, dass dieses Problem pauschal für alle Vista-Installationen zutrifft. Wenn der Rechner wirklich dein Job ist, wie du behauptest, dann solltest du auch so weit differenzieren können. Zudem würde ich bei solch einem Fehler eher die Treiber oder Hardware als Quelle in Betracht ziehen. Das Betriebsystem ist nur in den seltesten Fällen der Grund für einen Fehler, die darauf installierte Software ist in der Regel weitaus schlimmer.



> ... bei mir ist der Rechner aber Hobby, Job, und Entertainment-System zugleich, da liegen die Ansprüche schon etwas höher.


Bei mir mehr oder weniger ebenso. Trotzdem kommt XP bei mir nur auf einem altersschwachen Rechner zum Einsatz.



> und wer nur EMails schreibt, Fotos brennt und Surft, in der neuen C´T ist nen schöner Artikel über Äpfel und Fenster


Der Bericht beinhaltet auch die Frage, ob das die quasi totale Aufgabe der Privatsphäre wert ist (oder wars das Editioral?)


----------



## CeresPK (8. Oktober 2008)

Sven0815 schrieb:


> Schön das du mit Vista von anfang an zufrieden bist, ich fänds jedoch klasse wenn du net von deinen Erfahrungen auf andere schliessen würdest und ihnen nicht vorwirfst sie hätten es nicht getestet, nur weil es bei dir funktionierte.


Sorry wenn du dich von mir ein wenig angegriffen fürhlst aber ich kenne eben fast nur Leute die Vista sch***e finden obwohl sie nicht mal mit gearbeitet haben.
die sind etwa so drauf _"nen Anderer Kumpel hatt mir gesagt das Vista ******* ist weil es bei ihm auf dem Rechner nicht läuft"_

Ich kenne nur einen aus unsere Ganzen umgebung hier der Vista-Freundlich ist er setzt zwar selbst noch auf XP aber das liegt daran das er Vista geniesen will.
denn er hat nen Athlon 64 3700+, 1Gig Ram und ne X800XT

Also so wie du das gesagt hast kann ich deine Abneigung gegen Vista schon verstehen und finde es schade das du dich nicht zu den Glücklichen Vista (nicht mehr)Nutzern zählen kannst


----------



## Sven0815 (8. Oktober 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum, dass dieses Problem pauschal für alle Vista-Installationen zutrifft. Wenn der Rechner wirklich dein Job ist, wie du behauptest, dann solltest du auch so weit differenzieren können. Zudem würde ich bei solch einem Fehler eher die Treiber oder Hardware als Quelle in Betracht ziehen. Das Betriebsystem ist nur in den seltesten Fällen der Grund für einen Fehler, die darauf installierte Software ist in der Regel weitaus schlimmer.
> 
> Bei mir mehr oder weniger ebenso. Trotzdem kommt XP bei mir nur auf einem altersschwachen Rechner zum Einsatz.
> 
> Der Bericht beinhaltet auch die Frage, ob das die quasi totale Aufgabe der Privatsphäre wert ist (oder wars das Editioral?)



also ich hab diese "Verschiebungen" mit nem 15" Analog und 22" Digitalmonitor (Samsung 226CW) sehr häufig, auch mit dem alten Monitor (ViewSoniv VX924), im Laufe der Zeit wurde noch das Board (GA-P35DS3 gegen Asus P45), die Graka (MSI 8800GT gegen XpertVision HD4850), Festplatte und Netzteil getauscht, eig sind nur Prozessor, DvDRom und Soundkarte noch original^^.
Ich hatte auch vorher ein Vista Ultimate zum Testen drauf das die gleichen Probs gemacht hat, nun ist es ein Home Premium auf ner dazu neu gekauften Festplatte. 
Wo ich da bei der Hardware noch suchen soll weiss ich langsam nicht mehr, zumal ich 2 Leute kenne bei denen das Prob gelegentlich auch auftritt (2x Samsung 226BW, der andere irgendnen 19" und 22" Digitalmonitor), die "Tabben aber auch weniger durch die Monitore"^^

Das mit dem Applebericht sollte nur nen Denkanstoss sein, ich wollt jetzt hier keine Werbung dafür machen, im Endeffekt muss eh jeder wissen was er von seinem Rechner verlangt und was er dafür wiederum "rausgibt".

Ich fand´s btw sehr Eigenartig das einige User hier Beispiele gepostet haben die XP als instabiler als Vista hinstellen, daher war mir nen Gegenbeispiel recht wichtig um da Umsteigern oder Neueinsteigern evtl auch keinen falschen Eindruck zu vermitteln.


----------



## AndreasMarkert (8. Oktober 2008)

@Sven0815

K.A. was Informatiker immer so meinen, das is mir auch wurscht, ich verlass mich da lieber auf eigene Erfahrung und die besagt, das Vista deutlich weniger Probleme verursacht als XP egal ob mit SP1  2 oder 3.
Ich nutze die Kiste auch für alles mögliche und nicht nur zum mailen, spielen oder hier rumspammen und ausser bei extremen Übertaktungen oder ganz am Anfang wegen der miesen Creative-Treiber ist mir Ultimate noch nie abgeschmiert. 
Mit XP war immer irgendwas, das mag aber z.T. auch an installierten Programmen gelegen haben, die Ultimate schon integriert hat.
Ich finds sehr gelungen und besser als SUSE 10.3 oder Ubuntu, vor allem aber besser als XP.


----------



## Overlocked (8. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile bin ich auch auf Vista umgestiegen, weil ich es einfach nochmal ausprobieren wollte und muss sagen, dass ich angenehm überrascht bin...


----------



## Kadauz (8. Oktober 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich auch auf Vista umgestiegen, weil ich es einfach nochmal ausprobieren wollte und muss sagen, dass ich angenehm überrascht bin...



Dito. Mehrere Probs die ich mit XP hatte, sind mit Vista gefixt. Wenn auch ein paar sazugekommen sind.^^ Aber zufrieden ist man ja nie....


----------



## rabit (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde Vista echt klasse.

Das einzige problem sind die Treiber kaum einer macht was für vista 64.

Webcam funz nicht. An Front Usb funzt mp3 Player nicht!

Ansonsten   G E I L


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Oktober 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann geht meine TV Karte nicht (Hauppauge Nexus).
> Eine geile Karte, die ich nicht missen oder gegen irgendwelchen Schnickschnack eintauschen will.


Ist das dieses Technotrend DVB-S Premium Teil??
ALso Das hier mit TI-DSP??

Nun, jetzt kommt der Brüller:
Hättest du dir die Nova genommen, hättest du auch aktuell Treiber dafür gehabt, liegt einfach daran, das die aktuelle Schnittstelle von Windows keine Hardware unterstützten Karten unterstützt...
Es wird aber bald was interessantes für dich geben, der dich durchaus dazu bewegen könnte, das olle Ding zu entsorgen - die TT Premium HD Karte  (gerade eben im DVBViewer Forum gefunden, das geht nämlich auch nicht mit den Premiums).

und hier nochmal 'ne Neuigkeit darüber

€dit:
Und Hier der Grund, warum die TT Premium nicht unter Vista64 bzw mit BDA Treibern funzt


----------



## Biosman (9. Oktober 2008)

@ Sven0815 Ich find es sehr lustig wie angepisst du dich fühlst obwohl ich dich nicht mal angesprochen habe.

Ich hab jetzt nicht lust alles zu allem was zu sagen, aber ein paar punkte nehme ich mir mal raus.




Sven0815 schrieb:


> Zu 4
> Ausser dem original Gekauften kann man sich auch ne Version leihen und einige Zeit ohne Key testen. Selbst die die es gecrackt haben sollten können normal updaten, da MS das Vista für original hält. Selbst das Überprüfungstool das man für manche Patches extra laden muss erkennt diese Versionen nicht als Raubkopie.



Das testen ist ja ansich auch kein problem, nur die meisten die ich so in meiner umgebung kenne sind keine leute die sich mit PC´s auskennen, die haben XP drauf und hören nur das Vista schlecht sei und so ist es bei dennen im kopf verankert... soviel zu dem punkt "Mundpropaganda" Diese Leute wollen es deshalb auch gar nicht testen bzw sich ein eigenes bild davon zu machen!

Das du hier auch noch erklärst wie gut man eine gecrackte version benutzen kann finde ich unter aller sau! Ganz ehrlich... Kannst du ja sehen wie du willst.



Sven0815 schrieb:


> Zu 5
> Spätestens da sollte jedem klar sein das du nur heisse Luft redest -> direkt der erste Suchmaschineneintrag:
> Benchmark
> das wurd auch ellenlang in der PCGH diskutiert, in Foren, in anderen Zeitschriften usw usf.. du musst dich ja in solchen Sachen extrem dafür interessiert haben um sowas nicht mitzubekommen^^
> Wenn man 0 Plan hat sollte man evtl die Backen halten und keine unwahrheiten verbreiten, hmm?



Wieso sollte ich heiße luft reden? Ich habe nur aus MEINER! sicht kommentiert das Vista nicht langsam ist. Ob du das anderes siehst is mir doch vollkommen egal! Selbst in deinem Link sieht man das der unterschied minimal ist! Ich habe in meiner aussage kein Vergleich zu XP gezogen, die frage war ob Vista Langsam ist, darauf kam von mir ein Klares Nein. (PUNKT) und fertig!

Das XP in einigen Punkten etwas schneller ist will ich auch gar nicht bestreiten. Wir sind jetzt an einem Punkt wie vor einigen Jahren wo die leute langsam von Win 98 auf XP gewechselt sind. Da haben auch alle Win98 Fanboys gesagt das XP zu langsam sei, unsicher bla bla der gleiche Kram wie nun XP vs. Vista. Und genau das werden die Leute auch sagen wenn das neue Windows in ein paar jahren kommt.



Sven0815 schrieb:


> Zu 6
> Quelle
> 
> Ich merk schon, du bist so´n richtiger Computerfachmann. Aber gut, gehen wir auf die Hardware ein, wobei du kritisierst, das Leute ihren alten Drucker nutzen wollen, bzw nicht XXX Euros neu investieren wollen, ohne einen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen. Sorry aber so´n Blech kann nur jemand reden der nen OS um jeden Preis gut dastehen lassen will.
> Das du nicht auf Unterschiede zwischen Treibern in 32 und 64-Bit-Version eingehst spricht nebenbei auch für sich.



Ich habe nie gesagt das ich ein Computerfachmann bin, Nur ich Informiere mich gerne, teste selber und bin mit Jeder weiteren Generation an Rechnern sowie Hardware "größer" geworden.

Zu dem Thema drucker, es gibt heutzutage so oft drucker in der Werbung die Unter 50 Euro kosten, diese schlagen sich im test sogar sehr gut! Ich denke wer sich kein drucker "30-50 euro" leisten kann Hat auch nicht vor sich Windows Vista zu kaufen!

btw Vorteil, ich denke wenn man einen "alten" drucker hat der so an die 3 jahre und mehr auf dem buckel hat zieht sicher große vorteile aus einem neueren model. Aber wie gesagt das muss jeder selber für sich wissen! Ich rede da ja auch nur von mir.



Sven0815 schrieb:


> Zu 7
> Du hast nicht bei einem Argument der "Anti-Vista-Threats" ordentlich gegenargumentiert, ich seh hier nix stichhaltiges, du laberst nur Leute runter die ihren RAM oder ihre "erweiterte" Hardware nicht aufrüsten wollen. Sorry, aber nicht jeder ist mit dem goldenen Löffel im Ar*** gebohren worden, das nicht wenigstens als Negativpunkt bei Geldknappheit zu akzeptieren zeugt imo von Intoleranz, nix weiter.
> Du sprichst oben davon das du bei XP das kotzen bekommst und Vista so toll ist, begründung les ich einzig in der "hübschen" Oberfläche (die man im XP btw kostenlos genauso bekommt, da fehlen dann nur die dollen "rollenden Fenster" bei alt+tab).



So endlich der letzte teil^^

Zum Argumentieren kann ich nur sagen das ich auch irgendwan keine lust mehr habe vergleiche zu ziehn. Ich begegne so oft leuten die Vista noch nie gesehen haben bzw es getested und trotz dem urteile ziehen! Irgendwan hat man dann keine lust mehr nach dem 10ten mal immer wieder zu kommentieren das es nicht so ist weil..... usw....

Zum Aufrüsten, ich denke irgendwan ist es einfach mal an der zeit seinen Rechner aufzurüsten. Egal ob man XP oder Vista benutzt. Wie du schon sagtest es gibt leute die einfach nicht wollen, diese leute sollen dann auch nicht meckern. "Wer bei einer wahl nicht mitwählt kann bei dem ergebnis auch nicht meckern. (PUNKT)!

So mein lieblings punkt mit dem löffel 

Keine Ahnung wo du die Information her hast ich sei mit einem Goldenen löffel aufgewachsen so kann ich dich gerne beruhigen es ist das gegenteil gewesen. Und was für eine Geldknappheit? Ich seh keine! Ich geh Arbeiten, habe Frau und Kind. Stehe fest im leben und habe trotz allem immer etwas Geld... Man sollte nur richtig Wirtschaften dann sollte sowas auch Klappen! Wer trotz dem kein Geld hat will sich auch kein Vista kaufen und heult nicht rum! Dann ist es einfach so wie es ist und hat nichts mit Intoleranz zu tun! Ganz einfach.

Mein Freund, ich habe Windows XP fast 5 Jahre benutzt! Irgendwan ist es einfach ausgelutscht und man Wünscht sich was neues! und _MIR_ gefällt Vista einfach, alles was ich zu diesem OS sage is aus meiner erfahrung her die ich in all diesen Jahren aufbauen konnte. Es gibt Pro und Contra, aber im hinterkopf wissen wir alle das Vista nur ein punkt für die zukunft gelegt hat und ich gehe gerne mit in die "zukunft" wer die vergangenheit besser findet soll es halt so handhaben! Ausserdem gibt es bei Vista noch viele weitere Punkte die ich persönlich einfach besser finde! Wie gesagt jeder hat seine meinung! was ich gesagt habe ist MEINE meinung, und die musst du nicht mit mir teilen! 


So endlich alles fertig -.-

Sven0815 Ich hab keine lust mehr mich darüber zu streiten was nun besser/schlechter oder sonst was ist, wenn du willst lade ich dich hiermit gerne auf ein paar Bier ein! Dan kann man da viel besser drüber quatschen 

hf!


----------



## Sven0815 (9. Oktober 2008)

Biosman schrieb:


> Das testen ist ja ansich auch kein problem, nur die meisten die ich so in meiner umgebung kenne sind keine leute die sich mit PC´s auskennen, die haben XP drauf und hören nur das Vista schlecht sei und so ist es bei dennen im kopf verankert... soviel zu dem punkt "Mundpropaganda" Diese Leute wollen es deshalb auch gar nicht testen bzw sich ein eigenes bild davon zu machen!
> 
> Das du hier auch noch erklärst wie gut man eine gecrackte version benutzen kann finde ich unter aller sau! Ganz ehrlich... Kannst du ja sehen wie du willst.



Du schriebst:


> Leider ist es so das Vista durch mund Propaganda nur schlecht geredet wird!



Daraus lese ich: Vista war schon immer Toll, Fehlerfrei usw, und alle die was gegenteiliges sagen haben keine Ahnung. Haetts nen direkten Bezug auf die Leute in deiner Umgebung gegeben, np, das allerdings zu verallemeinern hielt ich für falsch. 
Allgemein fand ich das du irgendwie alle die was an Vista auszusetzen haben/hatten über diesen "nicht getestet oder Raubkopierer" Kamm geschoren hast, und das fand ich nicht ok. Ist für mich auch ne Art die Fehler einfach auf ne illegale Version zurückzuführen anstatt auf Vista, und das ist einfach unwahr, genau das wollt ich damit sagen. Wenn neue Cracks im Umlauf sind wird darüber immer irgendwo geschrieben, und dabei meine ich nicht einschlägige Warezseiten sondern die normalen Magazine und ihre Onlinepräsenzen. Genauso wird auch immer berichtet wenn eine Konsole wieder gecrackt wurde. 
Wer an ner gecrackten Version interessiert ist geht nur auf ne Torrentseite und liest die Comments zu den Files, bekommt die gleichen Infos und macht sich nicht strafbar, das ist doch in der heutigen Zeit kein grosses Geheimnis wo man seine Raubkopien und Infos dazu bekommen kann. 
Auf Nennung etwaiger Seiten hab ich btw bewusst verzichtet.



Biosman schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich heiße luft reden? Ich habe nur aus MEINER! sicht kommentiert das Vista nicht langsam ist. Ob du das anderes siehst is mir doch vollkommen egal! Selbst in deinem Link sieht man das der unterschied minimal ist! Ich habe in meiner aussage kein Vergleich zu XP gezogen, die frage war ob Vista Langsam ist, darauf kam von mir ein Klares Nein. (PUNKT) und fertig!



Imo ist es keine Art zu Argumentieren, du hast keine Bezugspunkte dazugeschrieben (bei mir, gegenüber OS XY o.ä.) und beschwerst dich wenn dann jemand vom naheliegendsten (bzw was er dafür hält) ausgeht, und ich behaupte mal das ist bei den meisten der Vergleich mit XP. Aber ok, du redest nicht heisse Luft, es ist nur u.U. extrem Irreführend^^
Und ein Unterschied von teils knapp über 10% halte ich nicht für Irrelevant, es ist ein klarer Negativpunkt, oder kann man daran was gutes finden?^^



Biosman schrieb:


> Das XP in einigen Punkten etwas schneller ist will ich auch gar nicht bestreiten. Wir sind jetzt an einem Punkt wie vor einigen Jahren wo die leute langsam von Win 98 auf XP gewechselt sind. Da haben auch alle Win98 Fanboys gesagt das XP zu langsam sei, unsicher bla bla der gleiche Kram wie nun XP vs. Vista. Und genau das werden die Leute auch sagen wenn das neue Windows in ein paar jahren kommt.



Gut, bei uns war 2000 recht verbreitet, und klar wenn die 7 kommt ist Vista wahrschienlich soweit wie´s XP mit SP2 und der Spuk geht von vorn los. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, das sich zwischen Release von XP bis zum SP2 doch recht viel getan hat. Wenns dir mal nen XP von 2001 draufziehst und damit arbeitest wirst wissen was ich meine.^^




Biosman schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt das ich ein Computerfachmann bin, Nur ich Informiere mich gerne, teste selber und bin mit Jeder weiteren Generation an Rechnern sowie Hardware "größer" geworden.



Das mit dem Computerfachmann war darauf bezogen das er von Software gesprochen hat und du mit Hardware geantwortet hast, daher auch extra das Zitat^^



Biosman schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema drucker, es gibt heutzutage so oft drucker in der Werbung die Unter 50 Euro kosten, diese schlagen sich im test sogar sehr gut! Ich denke wer sich kein drucker "30-50 euro" leisten kann Hat auch nicht vor sich Windows Vista zu kaufen!
> 
> btw Vorteil, ich denke wenn man einen "alten" drucker hat der so an die 3 jahre und mehr auf dem buckel hat zieht sicher große vorteile aus einem neueren model. Aber wie gesagt das muss jeder selber für sich wissen! Ich rede da ja auch nur von mir.



Naja, da wird von jemandem kritisiert das alte Hardware nicht mehr genutzt werden kann, von dir kommt



> Wayne? Was bringt es einem uralt hardware noch weiter zu betreiben? Das einzige was ich schade finde sind TV Karten... ansonsten die meisten Drucker funzen! Und ein neuer kosted sogut wie nix...
> 
> Du bist genau einer der menchen mit den ich mich manchmal ausnander setzen muss... SO Vista hasser die überhaupt kein plan von nix haben... OK scheint so als wenn du bissi mehr ahnung hast! Aber Vista Richtig getested hast auch du nicht.



Du haust ihm da vor´n Koffer das er keine Ahnung hat und fragst ihn was er seine "Uralthardware" denn noch weiter betreiben will, das ist imo mehr als das du nur von dir redest, zumindest behauptest du auf der einen Seite, du redest nur von deinen Erlebnissen, und auf der anderen, er hätte ja keine Ahnung.. wie willst du das denn bitte beurteilen wenn du nicht weisst was seine Erfahrungen da waren bzw ihn direkt als "Lügner" hinstellst nur weil sich seine Erfahrungen nicht mit deinen decken?

Schönes Beispiel btw, Bekannter der bei Siemens arbeitet (Siemens hat sehr früh auf Vista umgestellt, der hatte das schon als es für den Endkunden noch garnet verfügbar war), brauchte eben auch Vista zuhaus um sich da reinzuarbeiten und in der Firma nicht aum Schlauch zu stehen. Hatte nen schicken Farblaserdrucker zuhaus stehen, war recht teuer (nix mit 30-50 Euros), und es gab keine Vistatreiber. Ende vom Lied war soweit ich weiss nen virtuelles XP mit dem er dann wieder drucken konnte.
Es nutzt eben nicht jeder nur nen Aldi-Tintenstrahldrucker den man für nen paar Euros nachkaufen kann, schau mal bei Alternate bspw die Drucker durch, da gibts noch ganz andere Kaliber.
Überhaupt find ich die Argumentation "wer Vista will muss Geld raushauen" für nen absoluten Knaller, Vista kost schon net wenig, wenns Pech hast legst nochmal genug für Drucker und TVKarte drauf, und das siehst du als normal an? Das man es sich evtl leisten kann - ok - aber warum etwas für teures Geld nachkaufen obwohl´s das "gleiche" Produkt ist - ist mindestens Ärgerlich, und auf jeden Fall Geldverschwendung. Da kann ich echt nur mim Kopf schütteln.




Biosman schrieb:


> So endlich der letzte teil^^
> 
> Zum Argumentieren kann ich nur sagen das ich auch irgendwan keine lust mehr habe vergleiche zu ziehn. Ich begegne so oft leuten die Vista noch nie gesehen haben bzw es getested und trotz dem urteile ziehen! Irgendwan hat man dann keine lust mehr nach dem 10ten mal immer wieder zu kommentieren das es nicht so ist weil..... usw....
> 
> Zum Aufrüsten, ich denke irgendwan ist es einfach mal an der zeit seinen Rechner aufzurüsten. Egal ob man XP oder Vista benutzt. Wie du schon sagtest es gibt leute die einfach nicht wollen, diese leute sollen dann auch nicht meckern. "Wer bei einer wahl nicht mitwählt kann bei dem ergebnis auch nicht meckern. (PUNKT)!



imo hast du statt ner sachlichen Diskussion deinen Frust auf die "nichtwissenden Vista-hasser" die dich privat umgeben hier mal richtig abgelassen - und bist damit leicht übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. Klar ist es ärgerlich wenn Leute reden ohne Plan zu haben, in meinen Augen redest du aber so blind Pro-Vista wie die Leute kontra-Vista. Kein OS ist nur schwarz oder weiss, das man es dabei nichtmal als negativ ansieht das man Hardware wechseln muss nur weil der Treiber nicht aktuell ist oder zumindest das Eingeständnis macht das das evtl ärgerlich ist ist für mich nur blindes Gerede.



Biosman schrieb:


> So mein lieblings punkt mit dem löffel
> 
> Keine Ahnung wo du die Information her hast ich sei mit einem Goldenen löffel aufgewachsen so kann ich dich gerne beruhigen es ist das gegenteil gewesen. Und was für eine Geldknappheit? Ich seh keine! Ich geh Arbeiten, habe Frau und Kind. Stehe fest im leben und habe trotz allem immer etwas Geld... Man sollte nur richtig Wirtschaften dann sollte sowas auch Klappen! Wer trotz dem kein Geld hat will sich auch kein Vista kaufen und heult nicht rum! Dann ist es einfach so wie es ist und hat nichts mit Intoleranz zu tun! Ganz einfach.



Also ich kenn zumindest an der Uni viele die zum einen auf neue Betriebssysteme angewiesen sind um im Nebenjob am Ball zu bleiben und auch um überhaupt die Neuerungen da mitzubekommen, die aber auch auf der anderen Seite jeden Cent 2x umdrehen. Bitte erzähl denen mal mit den erhöhten Semesterbeiträgen und Studiengebühren das was du hier schreibst, das würd ich zu gern sehen XD
Das du genug Geld über hast ist ne feine Sache, vielleicht sollt ich dir ja mal meine Kontodaten zukommen lassen^^ 
Viele kaufen eben Vista primär für DX10, warum die sich Vista nicht kaufen wollen nur weil sie nicht noch mehr in die Hardware stecken wollen bzw das Geld lieber in die Grafikkarte statt in einen schon vorhandenen Drucker oder ne TV Karte stecken - sorry da komm ich echt nicht mit.



> wenn du willst lade ich dich hiermit gerne auf ein paar Bier ein!



aber immer doch


----------



## Biosman (9. Oktober 2008)

OK Sven0815 so kann ich das jetzt auch stehen lassen  hatte schon angst wieder ein Mega Zitate bogen auszufüllen^^ gibt zwar in deinem neuen post auch paar sachen wo ich wieder aufspringen könnte^^ aber sehen wir einfach von ab *G*

Wenigstens mal schön sich mit jemanden da drüber zu unterhalten der wenigstens auch sein mund auf macht^^


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. Oktober 2008)

habe auch VISTA seit nem guten jahr am start.
finde es für MICH viel besser als XP.

nur mit der 64bit version von vista hatte ich einige probleme.
was aber auch nich windows ihre schuld ist. sondern die von treiber entwickler und spiele entwickler.

ansonsten  vista


----------



## TobiMontana (4. November 2008)

Würde ich keine Musik machen und meine Recording Soundkarte vernünftige Asio Treiber unter Vista hätte, dann würde ich auf Vista umsteigen... aber solange es dass nicht gibt werde ich nicht umsteigen!


----------



## The-GeForce (6. November 2008)

ich hab mal ne Frage zu Vista:

Ich möchte mir bald einen SEHR kleinen Rechner kaufen. Sony VAIO VGN UX Serie. Der hat nur einen Single-Core mit maximal 1300MHz, 1GB Ram. Wahrscheinlicher sind jedoch 1100MHz CPU Takt.

Das Ding wird erstaunlicherweise hauptsächlich mit Vista verschachert. Es ist zwar möglich da ein XP drauf zu bügeln, allerdings ist das wegen der Gerätetreiber eine sehr zwiespältige Sache, da das Gerät so einige Eigenheiten hat (z.B. Touchscreen, mehrere besondere Gerätetasten und Einstellungen und so weiter). Meine Frage: Wie schnell darf man sich Vista bei so einem Gerät vorstellen? Ich hatte leider noch nie die Gelegenheit, es in Natura zu testen, aber 1100MHz und nur ein 1GB Ram erscheinen mir als XP-Nutzer für Vista irgendwie sehr wenig zu sein.

Bringt es etwas, in Vista so viele Spielerreien wie möglich aus zu schalten? Spart das Leistung die dann wieder bei der CPU frei wird (und vll. auch den Akku schont?)? Oder ist von Vista bei so einem Prozessortakt grundsätzlich ab zu raten?


----------



## roadgecko (7. November 2008)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne Frage zu Vista:
> 
> Ich möchte mir bald einen SEHR kleinen Rechner kaufen. Sony VAIO VGN UX Serie. Der hat nur einen Single-Core mit maximal 1300MHz, 1GB Ram. Wahrscheinlicher sind jedoch 1100MHz CPU Takt.
> 
> ...



Vista ist nicht grad emohelesnwert bei einem Single Core 1100MHz und 1GB Ram. Erstell doch einfach dann mal eine neue partition und installier dort xp. Dann kannst du gucken ob du mit touchscrenn usw klar kommst.

Aber du benötigst einen Boot Manager, da XP vista nicht "kennt"


----------



## Stormbringer (7. November 2008)

The-GeForce schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne Frage zu Vista:
> 
> Ich möchte mir bald einen SEHR kleinen Rechner kaufen. Sony VAIO VGN UX Serie. Der hat nur einen Single-Core mit maximal 1300MHz, 1GB Ram. Wahrscheinlicher sind jedoch 1100MHz CPU Takt.
> 
> ...



das hauptproblem scheint mir der arbeitsspeicher zu sein. pack 2gb rein und vista sollte laufen. den optischen schnickschnack solltest du halt so weit es geht deaktivieren.
ich habe server2008 auf einem sempron 1150 mit 2gb ram laufen, und das halbwegs flüssig.... also nur mut.


----------



## The-GeForce (8. November 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das hauptproblem scheint mir der arbeitsspeicher zu sein. pack 2gb rein und vista sollte laufen. den optischen schnickschnack solltest du halt so weit es geht deaktivieren.
> ich habe server2008 auf einem sempron 1150 mit 2gb ram laufen, und das halbwegs flüssig.... also nur mut.



Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass man bei so einem UMPC an der Hardware nix verändern kann. Das Ding hat nur eine Größe von ca. 7 Zoll und nicht die Form eines Notebooks. D.h.: Wenn da 1GB drin sind, dann bleibt das so. Die Bausteine sind direkt auf dem Mainboard verlötet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. November 2008)

ALso ich fand, das Vista auf meinem P3/933 mit 512MiB RAM recht anständig lief...


----------



## Sash (11. November 2008)

hatte nie probleme, hab vista home prem. 64bit, 4gig ram, e6850, 8800gts g92 512mb, 2x 250gb hd von seagate und ne x-fi gamer fatality irgendwas..


----------



## xxcenturioxx (11. November 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das hauptproblem scheint mir der arbeitsspeicher zu sein. pack 2gb rein und vista sollte laufen. den optischen schnickschnack solltest du halt so weit es geht deaktivieren.
> ich habe server2008 auf einem sempron 1150 mit 2gb ram laufen, und das halbwegs flüssig.... also nur mut.



Was bitte ist ein flüssiges Windows..? 
Bei 2 GB gibt es gar kein Problem mehr..
Schau doch mal einer in die RAM belastungsanzeige..
2 Gb hab ich bei Vista x64 voll wenn ich Browser lange auf hab und nebenbei noch paar andere progs..
Bei 32 Bit hat man mit 2 Gb gar keine Probs..
Und den optischen "Schnickschnack" muss man auch net abschalten.

Und selbst mit Singlecore läuft Vista brauchbar..

Hab auf nem 2 GHz Single Celeron und 2 Gb Ram schon Vista gesehen, läuft sogar sehr gut..

*EDIT:*
Ich hab Vista seit dem ersten tage und es war von Anfang an besser wie XP..


----------



## Stormbringer (11. November 2008)

hab ich irgendwas anderes behauptet?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2008)

Nein, irgendwie nicht..

btw: wie auch schon aus diversen Post's ganz klar wurde..
Es ist ganz entscheidend ob es VISTA 32bit oder eben 64bit ist
Mit dem 1 Gb RAM wird es wohl vernünftigerweise ein 32er sein - das ist nicht üppig aber "ausreichend"


----------



## Max_Power (13. November 2008)

Ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit Vista. Die Geschwindigkeit ist meiner Meinung nach gelegentlich gefühlt höher als bei meinem alten XP.


----------

